# Karachi Circular Railway (KCR)



## ghazi52

.........................
*Karachi Circular Railway (KCR)*







*.*




The Ministry of Railways has allocated 250 acres of land to shift all encroachments and relocate the displaced people. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: Japanese government is ready to provide support and funds for revival of the Karachi Circular Railway project as it is still positive about the scheme, Japan’s Economic and Development Counsellor in Pakistan Takashi Harada said.

“It is a mega project of a mega city; we are discussing relocation of people with the government of Sindh,” he said while talking to APP on Tuesday. “We need support and facilitation from the departments concerned for executing this project.”

The building of Karachi Circular Railway is expected to mitigate sufferings of millions of commuters in the port city, which has a huge demand for urban transport.

However, encroachments by land mafia along the project route are considered a major hurdle to the revival of the project. Now, the Ministry of Railways has allocated 250 acres of land to shift all encroachments and relocate the displaced people.

According to the project plan, the circular railway has a total route length of 43.24 km, of which 15.68 km is on ground, 23.86 km is elevated and 2.28 km is in tunnels with a 1.42km bridge in between. It would have 24 stations and electric-powered trains will ply between them.

Karachi Urban Transport Corporation will run the project as a public-private partnership with technical assistance from the Japan International Cooperation Agency.

Karachi has seven industrial zones that are playing an important role in powering the national economy. The project will provide new job opportunities in the city and as a result standard of living of people will rise.

_Published in The Express Tribune.._


..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

............................*(
KCR) Proposed stations *











Cantt station 





Johar station 




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................*old video of circular railway*
Karachi Circular Railways, a local commuter train connecting Karachi suburbs with City center.





..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

........................





KCR__Wazir_Mansion






KCR_Baldia






Lyari--Site










.......

......................






....

..........










..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...........................






....


----------



## ghazi52

*Two Chinese firms express interest in developing KCR, Zulfikarabad*


Karachi..A high-powered delegation of a Chinese state-owned company and a private firm called on Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah on Saturday to express their interest in developing the Karachi Circular Railway and Zulfikarabad.

The delegation of state-owned China Railways Company was led by Mr Vin while that of the private firm Tashinua was by Mr Jinbo, and discussed investment opportunities in the province. Both delegations expressed their deep in investing the Karachi Circular Railways and also the new city being built off Thatta, by the name of Zulfikarabad.

During the meeting, the chief minister while citing a survey said the Karachi Circular Railways covered a distance of 43 kilometres with 24 stations, and had daily turnover of around 700,000 passengers.

He said the project had great investment opportunities and directed transport minister Mumtaz Khan Jakhrani and secretary Tuaha Farooqui to meet with the delegation discuss the light rail requirements.

The Tashinua delegation said the firm had vast experience in urban development, road and airport construction and said they were deeply interested in developing Zulfikarabad city along the coast of Arabian Sea off Thatta.

The chief minister also directed DG Zulfikarabad to hold a separate meeting with the Chinese delegation on Monday and discuss the mode of investment with them.

The meeting was also attended by Senator Saleem Mandviwala and Sindh Board of Investment chairman Naheed Memon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_Following photos were taken at Karachi City Station on March 8, 2005 – the day of partial revival of KCR _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

One locomotive #4483 was also rehabilitated and painted anew for the revival. Pakistani designation of this loco is *ARU20*, which means this is an *ALCO rehabilitated 2000 hp* model. *ALCO* stands for*American Locomotive Company*. Over the years, KCR trains have been pulled by all sorts of locomotives but ALCO’s ARU20 series has known to become the KCR engines.













*The Capacity of Proposed KCR Network:*

The *50 km *railway project will have *19 underpasses*, *3 overhead bridges *and *23 stations* in the city. The Circular Railway would carry*689,000 passengers daily *through *246 trains*. On average *22* Up and Down trains will be operated every hour. The frequency of trains at terminal stations in proposed to approximately one train every *3 minutes*. The trains will be operated at *6 minutes *interval in either direction at a speed of *100 Km/hour*. Every train will have a capacity of *1,276 passengers*.






_The above photo is courtesy of Adnan Zafar. It shows two KCR trains at *Wazir Mansion *Station in 2007. Flood Light towers of *Peoples Stadium *in *Lyari* are also visible in the photo._

The project envisages dualization of abondoned KCR loop (30 Km) with modern signalling system and grade separation, provision of two dedicated tracks along the main line from Karachi city to Drigh Road Station (14.5 Km) and Link to Airport’s Jinnah Terminal (6 Km).

*The Fare:*

The fare for the system has been proposed as *85 paisas per kilometer*.

*How Much Will it cost?*



The *CDWP* approval amount for the project is *Rs 52.372 billion *which also includes foreign funding in the amount of *Rs 39.257 billion*. The Government of Japan would provide a soft loan of to cover the foreign funding amount at 0.2% interest which would be payable in *40 years*.

_The photo to the right shows track rehabilitation work going on between Wazir Mansion station and Port Trust Station in 2008._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CHINA RAILWAY CONSTRUCTION CORPORATION TO BUILD KARACHI CIRCULAR RAILWAY

A twelve member delegation of China Railways Construction Corporation called on Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah at Chief Minister House in Karachi on Wednesday.

The delegation was led by Vice Chairman of the Corporation Yang Jinju.

According to the spokesman of Chief Minister House, China Railway Construction Corporation will construct the Karachi Circular Railway.

Speaking on the occasion, Syed Murad Ali Shah said that resolution of traffic problems faced by Karachi lies in the construction of state of art Karachi Circular Railway.

He said that work on Karachi Circular Railway be started. He also directed to start work on the KCR project from December this year.

Sindh Minister for Transport Syed Nasir Hussain Shah and other officials concerned were present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Nothing will ever become of Karachi... it will forever be a slum city held hostage to the dirty politics it's own people are indifferent to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

KCR must be the most advanced, modern, extensive metro system in the world. It is being constructed for the last fifty years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

Its only covering existing structure. The other half from Star Gate onwards to Airport, Malir Halt, Landhi, University Road is not covered


----------



## Danish saleem

what a unfortunate, for karachi, that countries investing billions of dollars in developing Metros, and we already have track present, but we are not capable to utilize it.


----------



## ghazi52

Blame the Sindh government. pppp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan out as China emerges new contender in Karachi Circular Railway project*

ISLAMABAD: China will now cooperate with the Sindh government to help it revive the long-delayed Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) within three years under a recently signed memorandum of understanding, the Senate’s Standing Committee on Planning and Development was informed on Monday.

Briefing the committee, Planning Secretary Shoaib Siddiqui said the Rs270 billion project was to be completed with the assistance of the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), but due to its long schedule the government decided to include the project in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.


----------



## ghazi52

Gulshan-e-Iqbal (no progress in this area , still looks like garbage ) 








Someone found these engines of old KCR at Mughalpura Loco Workshop , Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Circular Railway To Be Completed in 70% Less Time Under CPEC*

The Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project, previously estimated to be completed in 10 years, will now be completed in just three years.

The KCR project will be completed by September 2020 under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) mega project.

The Chinese Take-over

The KCR project was originally going to be financed by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA). The project went under the CPEC basket, based on the orders of the former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. KCR, now in the CPEC basket, is estimated to be completed in 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railways destroyed by Transport Mafia
About "Karachi Circular Railway"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mitho1980

Jab tak yeh bhutto zinda hai uss waqat tak karachi kharae ka dhair hi rahe ga. 
Need to eliminate bhutto first......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KCR
14th August 1960 Korangi Railway Station.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

GA Bhutto. Let people die but Bhutto Zinda hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM inaugurates Karachi Circular Railway*

KARACHI: Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz formally inaugurated the first phase of the much-awaited Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) on Tuesday. Speaking on the occasion, the prime minister said that the KCR was a part of the government’s plans to make Karachi a true megalopolis at par with other big cities in the world.

“It is evident from the opening of this service that we are determined to develop Pakistan,” Aziz said after inaugurating the train service. After the inauguration of the first phase of the KCR, the prime minister, with several cabinet members and city notables, boarded a train at the City Station. The train began with its trademark whistle. It travelled four kilometres and stopped at the Cantt Station.

The train cars have recently been refurbished in Lahore. The managers have also provided space to accommodate standing travellers. Officials said they had acquired a permanent maintenance staff for cleaning and repairing the cars on a daily basis.

*A Lahore-based company has been hired as commercial operator to sell tickets in and outside trains and evolve a mechanism to discourage freeloaders, which was the main cause for the discontinuation of the facility in December 1999.*

The prime minister was informed about new facilities introduced in the system. Speaking to reporters, Aziz praised involvement of the private sector in the train service and hoped it would help maintain and continue the service. “Traffic jams and congestion is one of the severest problems of Karachi. With this facility, such problems would not come to an end but I believe that their intensity will certainly decrease,” said Aziz. *He said the project would be revived in three phases in a couple of years or so and that it was the first phase which would also benefit thousands of people living in the southern and eastern districts of the city. He said Rs 3.5 billion would be spent on complete renovation of the circular railway.*

The prime minister said his government wanted to provide cost-effective transport facilities to the people and the KCR was one of them. *He noted that in the first phase, trains would be run from the City Station to Landhi after which the entire loop encircling most of the city would be renovated.*

*Aziz said a mass transit project similar to the one planned for Karachi would be launched in Lahore.* The previous governments, he added, had neglected the railways department but the present government was paying full attention to it. The prime minister also hinted at the strong possibility of reopening the Khokhropar-Munabao rail link between India and Pakistan, saying that the government had plans to convert the meter gauge track from Khokhropar to the end of Pakistani territory into the broad gauge. Pakistan has not yet made a formal announcement for reopening the Khokhropar-Munabao border. *The KCR operation was suspended on December 15, 1999, after the railway authorities refused to operate the service due to recurring losses.*
Here I found this history for Mass transit projects in karachi.
Quote:
*4 Past Efforts Regarding implementation of Mass
Transit Program*
In 1995, National Mass Transit Authority (NMTA) was established in
Islamabad to implement Mass Transit System in major cities of
Pakistan. The project of LRT on Corridor – I was approved by NMTA
Council in its meeting chaired by the Prime Minister of Pakistan
(Mohtarma Shaheed Benazir Bhutto) on May 14, 1995.

*4.1 First Initiative
*
 Subsequently, after bidding process an Implementation
Agreement was signed with M/s. Indus Mass Transit Company
(IMTC) on Build, Operate and Transfer (BOT) at the cost of US$
586.77 million on 15th January, 1996. However, due to change of
Government and various other reasons the financial close was not
achieved and the agreement was terminated on 6th December,
2001with an amicable settlement. *
Feb, 2012 29
Karachi Mass Transit Program
Investment Opportunities


*4.2 Second Initiative
*
• In 2003, City District Government Karachi (CDGK) initiated fresh
efforts to implement the project on BOT Basis. 7 firms were prequalified
for the Project and only two firms submitted their
proposals: (i) Maglev Levitation Train (on BOT) by M/s American
Maglev Technology (AMT), USA, (ii)Light Rail Transit (on credit
financing ) by China National Machinery & Equipment Corporation
Group (CNMEG).


*4.3 Third Initiative
*
• Subsequently, on the basis of MoU signed with Government of
Sindh dated September 1, 2003 with CNMEG for implementation
of LRT project for Corridor-II on credit Financing, a Preliminary
Implementation Agreement was signed between CDGK and
CNMEG for Corridor-I project on credit financing at the cost of
US$ 569.3873 million with the condition to arrange Sovereign
Guarantee for repayment of Principal and interest amount from
GOP. However, GOP did not agree and directed to opt for BOT.


*4.4 Fourth Initiative
*
• Later on, Planning Commission, GOP constituted a committee to
approach pre-qualified bidders for additional comforts required to
participate in the project implementation. However, CNMEG reconfirmed
its participation on credit financing and AMT and IDC
offered for Meglev system on BOT basis. Therefore, an MoU was
signed on 24th December, 2004 between CDGK and M/s AMT &
IDC for implementation of Magnetic Levitation Train Project at the
cost of US$ 289 million on BOT. However, the same could not be
implemented due to non fulfillment of commitments by the
Bidder.

*the red line is the existing track (Nipa to gilani) which is now proposed elevated in KCR plan*

it will also intersect with red line BRTS at this place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

Har PM ka pasandeeda mashgala hai ke KCR ahkar inaugurate kardooo... leken asal mein aek eenth idhar se odhar nahi hoti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Mitho1980 said:


> Jab tak yeh bhutto zinda hai uss waqat tak karachi kharae ka dhair hi rahe ga.
> Need to eliminate bhutto first......


Bhutto is invincible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mitho1980

Need to find kryptonite


----------



## Malik Usman

It is going to take not less than 20 years......as long as Thieves and Looters (PPP + MQM) are their in Karachi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mitho1980

How to end this bhutto ka chuuraan.? Jab tak yeh chooran market mien available hai interior ppp ko vite dega aur sindhi (ppp) karachi ko loot tain reahai gai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Local train service from Karachi to Dhabeji starts tomorrow*

October 31, 2018







The Dhabeji Express will leave the City Station in Karachi at 7am every morning and reach Dhabeji station at 8:55am, after making stops at Drigh Road, Malir and Bin Qasim stations. 


KARACHI: After a passage of almost 11 years, the Dhabeji Express will start running again in the port city from tomorrow (Thursday).

Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid announced that President Dr Arif Alvi will inaugurate the Dhabeji Express today (Wednesday) while it will be opened for public on Thursday (November 1). He also promised to lay a railway track from Gwadar to Quetta at a press conference on Tuesday.

The Dhabeji Express will leave the City Station in Karachi at 7am every morning and reach Dhabeji station at 8:55am, after making stops at Drigh Road, Malir and Bin Qasim stations. Likewise, the other train would leave from Dhabeji daily at 6:15am. The minimum fare, according to Railways Divisional Commercial Officer Ishaq Baloch, would be Rs25 and maximum Rs80.

The train operation, according to Rashid will reduce vehicular traffic on II Chundrigar Road and Sharae Faisal. He also shared that the public would not be charged any fare on the first day. “It’s a gift to the people of Pakistan from Prime Minister Imran Khan,” he said, adding that he wants the labourers to reach home on time and safely, without going through the hassle of sitting on bus rooftops. He promised a monthly pass for labourers and another train service from Sukkur to Karachi. “We are willing to facilitate the circular railway project too,” he said.

According to Sheikh, his agenda is to make 10 trains functional in 100 days. “The government is willing to lay down a track in Gwadar too,” he said, adding that they have already started work to increase the speed of trains. He appealed to the citizens of Khanewal and Multan to stop visiting railway stations just to use free Wifii.

The Dhabeji’s train operation, according to Baloch, was suspended in 2007 and the last intra city train service was suspended in 2016, which was from City Station to Landhi.

“The government never supported its operation and Pakistan Railways was short of engines,” an official of the Pakistan Railways told The Express Tribune on the condition of anonymity.

Sustainable operation?

An expert has expressed the belief that Dhabeji Express’ operation will be a challenging task for the railway authorities, as they failed to sustain it in the past.

Dr Noman Ahmed, from the NED University of Engineering and Technology’s urban planning department, recalled that the Dhabeji Express was inaugurated by former Sindh governor Dr Ishratul Ebad in 2007 and was shut down hardly after a few months as it couldn’t be sustained due to faulty planning.

He explained that there’s only one railway track from Karachi to Peshawar, which also passes through Dhabeji, on which freight railway and normal passenger trains run. “How will they accommodate the Dhabeji Express in between?” he asked, adding that it would be a challenging task for the railway authorities to accommodate Dhabeji Express in the existing timetable.

When asked if it would ease down the traffic on Sharae Faisal, he said, “It won’t make any drastic [improvements], but would have some good affect.”

To make this initiative successful, Dr Ahmed advised that the government also run feeder bus service to different railway stations. For example, a bus service from Gulistan-e-Jauhar to Drigh Station. One train, he said, would carry a maximum of 1,200 passengers. To ease the traffic flow, he said that more than one service needs to be operated in a day.


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> He appealed to the citizens of Khanewal and Multan to stop visiting railway stations just to use free Wifii.


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

You can now travel from Karachi to Dhabeji in a train
Daily labourers will now be able to travel from Karachi to Dhabeji in a train. The fare of train of 1 side starts from Rs.25 to Rs.80 depending on the stop

The distance between the two places is 76.9 kilometres. The Karachi-Dhabeji Express would leave the City Station at 7am every morning and reach Dhabeji station at 8.55am, after making stops at Drigh Road, Malir and Bin Qasim stations.

The passengers can travel for free on Thursday.

The train was inaugurated by President Arif Alvi on Wednesday. “Transport is among the biggest issues of Karachi,” he said. The population has increased with time and main of the cities choked.

The railways department lost its significance because of the rampant corruption, he remarked.

Railways Minister Sheikh Rasheed said that three trains which will take people from Karachi to Hyderabad will be launched soon. PM Imran Khan will inaugurate the train service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KCR was never a "metro" to begin with, it's always been a commuter rail system. I'm not sure why people keep insisting on making KCR something it was never to begin with.

Karachi - Dabheji was part of the original KCR main line.

President Dr Arif Alvi and Federal Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid inaugurated a local train service, Dhabeji Express, at Karachi’s City Station on Wednesday after a passage of 11 years. The train service will become operational for the general public today.

Thousands of citizens are expected to be facilitated with this service on a daily basis. The operation of Dhabeji Express is also expected to ease the vehicular traffic flow on Sharae Faisal to some extent during rush hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Some one needs to change this green n mustard theme of Pak railways.


----------



## ghazi52

*Anti-encroachment drive: Govt moves to revive KCR*

KARACHI: The Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) has finalised a plan to get 360 acres of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) land vacated from encroachers.

According to officials in KMC, a massive operation will be carried out in phases with the help of police and Rangers to clear the KCR track of encroachments.

Sources in KMC said that as many as 5,653 illegally constructed structures will be razed during the operation. More than 29 acres of KCR land is occupied near Wazir Mansion, another two acres from Wazir Mansion to Orangi Nullah, 1.5 acres from there to Nazimabad, another 2.5 acres from there to Liaquatabad, and 3.25 acres from there to Gilani Railway Station. Two acres of the KCR land is illegally occupied from Gilani Railway Station up till the Federal Urdu University, another 4.25 acres till the University of Karachi, and one acre to Depot Hill near the Drigh Road station.

There have been many proposals to revive the KCR which could not materialise due to lack of financial and political backing. In May 2017, the Government of Pakistan had approved Rs27.9billion (US$260 million) for the restoration package of KCR.

However, the Supreme Court (SC) on Saturday ordered provincial and local government authorities to reclaim railways lands and remove encroachments from the KCR tracks immediately in coordination with respective deputy commissioners. “Not a single encroachment should now be seen in Karachi,” Justice Gulzar Ahmed was quoted as saying.

Meanwhile, the Karachi *Commissioner Iftikhar Ali Shallwani on Monday visited all the KCR stations to inspect the condition of the tracks as well as stations. *He directed the Pakistan Railways to clear the tracks and carry out the maintenance work of railway lines and get lines replaced where needed.
Pakistan Railways Divisional Superintended Arshad Salam Khattak and deputy commissioners of all three districts also accompanied. The divisional superintendent briefed the commissioner about the action plan they have prepared to revive the service of KCR.

The commissioner directed the Pakistan Railways to undertake the work of cleanliness and maintenance of the tracks and stations on priority basis and ensure the KCR service begins as soon as possible.

The commissioner and Railways officials visited Wazir Mansion Station and then went to Baldia Station where they noticed commercial activities that were being carried out on the track while the lines were covered with bushes. The other stations they visited included Shah Abdul Latif Station, SITE Station, Mangopir Station, Habib Bank Station, Orangi Station, North Nazimabad Station, Liaquatabad and Yasinabad Station, Gilani Station, KU Station, and Depot Hill Station.

The commissioner directed the deputy commissioners to issue notices to the shopkeepers and ensure that the work for removal of encroachments is completed as soon as possible with the support of police and Rangers. He also directed the West Deputy Commissioner Zahid Memon to issue a notice to a factory located near the Habib Bank Station, which was disposing industrial waste and causing damage to the railway line. Central Deputy Commissioner Farhan Ghani told the commissioner that notices have been issued to shopkeepers of Liaquatabad Furniture Market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Circular Railway anti-encroachment operation begins in Gharibabad on Dec 11, 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



*


*New Rail tracks construction in Wazir Mansion ....... Karachi circular railway*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan should contract out work to International company who have the modern equipment to finish work in *2-6 weeks*, or Local firm should lease and bring in the equipment into Pakistan

The world has moved forward in term of productivity
Need to import proper equipment to do work with Productivity (Fast)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Railway has that......












*Track Maintenance / Ballast Tamping Machines of Pakistan Railways*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Heavy Machinery Busy in construction and revival workers of base linters of railway tracks of Circular Railway Project located on Maripur area of Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Karachi Circular Railway-Gulbai part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SC orders to restore Karachi Circular Railway land*

The Supreme Court on Thursday ordered the removal of encroachments on railway land in 15 days and to restore the Karachi Circular Railway within a month.

During a hearing at Supreme Court's Karachi registry, the railways secretary told the court than 10 acres of land has been taken back from squatters.

Justice Gulzar Ahmed then directed the secretary railways to remove encroachments from the railway land within a period of two weeks. "In a month’s time the Karachi Circular Railways should be restored," the judge remarked.

The judge further asked the railways secretary to "take a trip of the city and clear the railway land of encroachments."

"Those who have established illegal settlements have all kinds of weapons. We have the army and Sindh Rangers, use them," Justice Gulzar said.

The court then ordered those affected by the anti-encroachment operation be provided with an alternative with the help of Sindh government, federal and Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Anti-encroachment drive on Karachi Circular Railway land begins *
*15 May 2019
*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

ghazi52 said:


> KCR was never a "metro" to begin with, it's always been a commuter rail system. I'm not sure why people keep insisting on making KCR something it was never to begin with.


so? things can always change.


----------



## ghazi52

Credit goes to SC, otherwise PPP will do it when Bhutto will die................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Jab Sheikh Rasheed ne traihn trolly mein safar kiya*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Thank you SC for putting life into KCR fast paced encroachment works going on we may see KCR back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi badly needs.


----------



## ghazi52

*Almost 100 houses demolished in Karachi anti-encroachment drive*







KMC, with the help of heavy machinery, bulldozed around 100 concrete houses within 50 feet of the KCR track from Gujjar Nullah to Nazimabad. Some of the affected residents started to demolish the illegal constructions themselves. 

*KARACHI: Almost 100 concrete structures and residential units located within 50 feet of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) track, from Gujjar Nullah to Nazimabad, were razed in the on-going anti-encroachment drive on Wednesday with the help of heavy machinery. The operation faced delay due to resistance from the residents.*

Railways authorities, district administration and police participated in the operation which continued for the 12th day. Lady police officials were also deployed for security reasons.

Pakistan Railways (PR) Property Land Deputy Director Dilawar Hussain said that the operation was launched on the orders by the Supreme Court. He said that around 150 concrete residential units were erected in the surroundings of Nazimabad Railway track which will be razed. He said that 75% of the operation has been completed in district Central and efforts are under way to remove as many encroachments as possible. “We’re trying our best to revive the railway tracks soon,” he added. The KCR track in the Central district would be cleared in three to four days, he assured.

The residents are worried about finding an alternative place to live. During the operation, some of the affectees kept moving their things elsewhere to vacate the place while others started to demolish the illegal constructions. But some of the residents maintained obstinacy and tried to stop the operation.

While addressing the federal government, the affected residents said that only a few days were left before Eid. They said that they could have arranged alternative places if the operation was launched after Eid. They asked how the children would spend their Eid days without a home.

The residents said that they have been living in the area for years and the authorities cannot expel them from their homes like this. The federal government has done nothing but ruined their lives and the country would not progress even after the revival of KCR, they warned.

The operation began at 9:30am from Gujjar Nala and continued till 5pm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SC directs ML-1 railway project to be completed in 2 years, KCR in 3 months*

February 12, 2020







Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar and Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed speak to the media outside the Supreme Court in Islamabad on Wednesday. — 


The Supreme Court of Pakistan on Wednesday said that the ML-1 train line should be made fully functional in the next two years while the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project should be completed in the next three months.

A three member bench — comprising Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed, Justice Ijaz-ul-Ahsan and Justice Sajjad Ali Shah — heard a case pertaining to the losses incurred by Pakistan Railways.

There will be dire consequences if the timeline given for the completion of the railway projects is not followed strictly, the court warned.

Minister for Railways Sheikh Rashid Ahmed told the court that 85 per cent of the track for KCR has been cleared.

"We carried out an operation last night as well and razed a few buildings to the ground," Rashid said, assuring the court that work was being done to make KCR functional again.

Rashid also thanked the court for taking interest in the case, "We are grateful to you, a lot of work has been done in the past 12 days," he said.

"We are grateful to you, the whole nation is grateful," Justice Gulzar said in response while adding that the KCR is a "project for the people and not one individual. We want to bring good to people."

"Do not give the KCR project to Sindh government, keep it with yourself," Justice Gulzar told Sheikh Rashid while adding that KCR will end up like the Karachi transport system.

"We were hoping to even run trams in Karachi," the chief justice said.

He also asked the railways minister why the KCR was made part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). "We added it to CPEC because of [our] financial situation," Rashid responded.

"China will give an expensive loan for KCR," the chief justice observed.

"If railways sells off some of its land it will be able to fix its own financial situation," the chief justice said. "Selling a single property from Karachi will fix the railway's financial system. But the court has put a stay on selling these properties," Rashid responded.

Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar, who had been summoned to present the business plan for railways to the court, said that completing the project in three months will not be possible.

"You are saying that this can't be done [...] the project will be faced with delays while people are waiting for it [to be finished]," said the chief justice while stressing that that Pakistan Railways should not let its people sleep and "order them to work."

"Sheikh _sahib_ when will the ribbon be cut for the project?" the chief justice asked about the KCR project.

"The country's financial situation is not too well at the moment. The real issue is that a large amount of funding is required for this project," Umar told the court in response.

"The Japanese people have been asking you over and over again about this project," the chief justice said to which Umar responded that the Sindh government will have to provide an answer for that.

Hearing this, the bench summoned a reply on the matter from the Sindh government in the next hearing. Umar also asked the court to tell the Sindh government to ensure action on the KCR project.

"Asad Umar, you are very respectable for us but you are not doing anything for railways," the chief justice said.

"We will present the 1,880 kilometres-long ML-1 project in front of the CDWP on March 10," Umar responded while adding that the project will also be approved by Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) on April 12," Umar told the court in response.

The court then enquired about the timeline for the completion of the project.

"From the day that it starts, the project will be finished in five years," Rashid told the court while adding that the Chinese will also be "satisfied with this project."

The hearing of the case pertaining to losses incurred by railways was adjourned for two months.

The hearing on KCR was adjourned until Feb 21; the next one will be held at the SC Karachi registry, where the railways minister and the Sindh chief secretary have been summoned.


----------



## ghazi52

*KCR loop can be redesigned as a BRT common corridor*

The revival of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) has become a Catch-22 situation for Sindh as well as the federal government as they have failed to meet several deadlines given by the Supreme Court to start the project’s operations.

In a story about the KCR published on February 19, The News reported that the circular railway could turn into a white elephant due to heavy subsidy requirements. Based on a feasibility study and PC-1 of the project, it was found that the KCR would incur an average yearly loss of Rs7.08 billion that had to be covered through subsidy.

This story delves into the possibility of the circular railway track being converted into a bus rapid transit (BRT) corridor and tries to find out if such a BRT project would serve the purpose of the KCR by resolving the transport issues of the city through sustainable operations.

Nearly impossible

In its latest order on Friday, the SC directed the federal and provincial governments to make the KCR operational within six months and warned that not doing so could result in contempt proceedings against both the prime minister and the Sindh chief minister.

Despite the judicial order, ensuring the complete operation of the circular railway in a passage of six months seems beyond the realms of possibility due to various reasons.

There are structures built in the right of way of the KCR, which the Supreme Court has directed to demolish. However, according to Zahid Farooq, the director of non-governmental organisation Urban Resource Centre, the Sindh government, in a survey conducted in its partnership with the Japan International Corporation Agency (Jica), promised to resettle the families to be displaced and identified Juma Goth as the location where they would be shifted to. Farooq says resettling all such affected families would require an ample amount of time — certainly more than six months.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/618...ommon-corridor


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh *Govt Allocates Rs. 207 billion for Revival of* Karachi *Circular Railway*

In order to meet the transportation requirements of the megacity, Karachi Circular Railway could play a pivotal role as determined by the Sindh Government which has allocated Rs. 207.5 billion for its revival.

The project is expected to be operational in six to ten months depending on the pace of work in the prevailing scenario. However, it has been reported that the railway lines which were encroached on and turned into shantytowns were removed by 70 percent.

The provincial government also allocated Rs. 3 billion for construction of underpasses and overhead bridges over railway crossing along the KCR route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KCR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CJP orders to make Karachi Circular Railway operational this year*







Chief Justice of Pakistan Justice Gulzar Ahmed. 

The operations of Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) should start its operations this year, Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Justice Gulzar Ahmed directed officials.

The CJP issued the instructions to secretary railways during the hearing of a case pertaining to the restoration of the mass-transit system at the Supreme Court’s Karachi Registry.

CJP Gulzar rejected the statement of secretary transport regarding the rehabilitation of the KCR track in the city and also reprimanded the secretary railways.

"[The] time we had given you for the restoration of the circular railway was running out and we would take contempt action against you," the CJ remarked.

The secretary transport informed the court that there were 24 crossings on the track and that underpasses or overhead bridges needed to be constructed at 10 intersections.

He added that from these 10 crossings more than 2000 vehicles pass through while the remaining 14 intersections have no traffic.

“Rs5 billion have been allocated for the construction and the tender process will be completed this week,” secretary transport said.

To this, the chief justice remarked: "Will you continue to extend the time like this or will the process ever be completed? Work on the superhighway is not complete yet, you will spend five to ten years in the project."

The CJP then inquired about the time required for the construction of gates, to which the secretary railways said that it would take six more months.

Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed then told the official to keep this in mind that the KCR has to run this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Officials told to speed up KCR restoration work*

Rs3 billion had been allocated for the purpose

August 10, 2020








KARACHI: Pakistan Railways chairperson Habibur Rehman Gilani has directed the relevant officials to expedite work for the restoration of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) in order to facilitate the residents of the port city.

Gilani held a meeting regarding the KCR's revival on Sunday and also visited various stations and level crossings of the intra-city railway, from City Railway Station to Drigh Road Railway Station, en route Baldia, Shah Latif, SITE and other stations.

The chairperson expressed concern over hazardous substances being disposed of on the KCR track in SITE, upon which Karachi divisional superintendent Arshad Salam Khattak informed him that the Sindh government had been approached to resolve the issue and it would soon be fixed.

Furthermore, after examining the location where the Green Line bus rapid transit route crossed paths with the KCR track in Nazimabad, he urged officials to boost communication with the relevant authorities so that the proposed underpasses or overhead bridges could be completed on time.

KCR project director Ameer Mohammad Daudpota apprised Gilani that they had held various meetings with the provincial government and Rs3 billion had been allocated for the purpose.

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 10th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Federal government allocated Rs 10.5 billion for Karachi Circular Railways (KCR), accelerated the implementation of main line 1 (ML 1) under CPEC.

Federal government has allocated Rs 10.5 billion for restoration and implementation of Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project under CPEC. Main line 1 (ML 1) railway project like CR The cost has also been allocated in the first and second phase. Project Director Amir Muhammad Dawood Potta said that there is a full consensus in the federal and provincial government regarding the restoration of KCR. He further said KCR Project. There is no major obstacle in recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 664857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 664858


these are new pics sir ??????????


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan said:


> these are new pics sir ??????????




No, Just to feel good and wait for the day to watch that running.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Be Ready people of Karachi..
New rakes of Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) almost in final stages..
August 2020
Route Karachi Port Trust - Wazir Mansion - Lyari - Karachi University - Depot Hill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Clutch

_The Karachi Circular Railway and the Loch Ness monster have the same visibility. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cantt station







Johar station






.....


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar directed Pakistan Railways to formulate a system of public-private partnership for the third phase of the Karachi Circular Railway project.

This process will be completed within the current financial year and work on the third phase will be ensured. The minister said that the Public-Private Partnership Authority would provide necessary and full cooperation and assistance to the Ministry of Railways in that regard.

The construction of the KCR would now be completed in the next three years by mid-2023. He said that the project would provide modern transport facilities to the people of Karachi.

The KCR would also be a very attractive project for investment. According to project director Ameer Muhammad Daudpota, the Centre has earmarked Rs10.5 billion for the rehabilitation of the first and second phases of KCR such that it can be built in the style of the Mainline-1 (ML-1) railway project. He said that the project was a priority of the Pakistan Railways and the federal and Sindh governments were on the same page with regard to KCR revival.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Circular Railways*

The minister said the railways has also rehabilitated 11km track of the Karachi Circular Railways (KCR).

“We have received Rs10 billion funds for the KCR and we have completed 11km long track. In phase-1, we will complete its single track by December 30. In phase-2, work we will double this track”.

“We will do our best to act as per the orders of Chief Justice of Pakistan Justice Gulzar Ahmed who directed the PR to complete this work,” he added.

The KCR project is also included in CPEC mass transit’s section and it is expected that the prime minister will announce complete rehabilitation of the KCR under the Karachi Rehabilitation Project.


----------



## ghazi52

*SC tells Sindh govt, PR to respect deadline for circular railway completion*

25 Sep 2020
 


[IMG alt="The Supreme Court had proposed in February that work on revival of the KCR commence within six months.
— Photo courtesy Supreme Court website/File"]https://i.dawn.com/primary/2020/09/5f6d6599231d1.jpg[/IMG]

The Supreme Court had proposed in February that work on revival of the KCR commence within six months. — Photo courtesy Supreme Court website



ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court cautioned the Sindh government as well as the Pakistan Railways on Thursday not to exceed the timeline prescribed by it for revival of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR).
When a three-judge Supreme Court bench, headed by Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed, took up a suo motu case relating to colossal losses incurred by Pakistan Railways (PR), it was informed that the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) had proposed the construction of underpasses and overhead bridges for smooth running of trains on KCR route.

Additional Attorney General Chaudhry Aamir Rehman, Railways Secretary Habibur Rehman Gilani as well as some officials of the Sindh government attended the hearing.
The Supreme Court had proposed in February that work on revival of the KCR commence within six months.


> *CJP rejects report showing encroachments on both sides of track*


The court was informed that survey for the construction of 11 underpasses had been completed by the FWO while the remaining 13 would be completed soon.

Planning had been done while designing work was in progress, the court was informed. Contract for construction of these underpasses will be awarded soon after the FWO comes out with a design and an estimate of the construction cost.

The court was asked to extend the deadline by six weeks for making the Karachi Circular Railway functional.

During the hearing, the railways secretary assured the court that no impediment had been created by the Sindh government and work was in progress day and night to start running trains on the route within the timeline agreed upon.

About encroachments, the court was informed that the Sindh government had taken a number of steps while the railways secretary said most of the encroachments had been removed and the rest would be removed soon.

The court ordered the Sindh government to remove the remaining encroachments and make sure that no tracks were encroached upon in future.

The Sindh government must make arrangements for rehabilitation of the people evicted during removal of encroachments, the Supreme Court said.

Earlier during the hearing, the chief justice rejected a report that showed encroachments in the shape of buildings on both sides of the track.

The chief justice wondered whether the PR bosses were not concerned about the state lands on which encroachments had been made and asked the railways secretary to visit the site and examine the situation on the ground himself.

The railway department should have approached the court after clearing the encroachment, the chief justice remarked.

The KCR revival project includes transformation of the old Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) into a mass transit system. The total length of the railway track is expected to be 50km.

Opened in 1964, the route of the old KCR started from Drigh Road and ended in downtown Karachi. It ceased operations in 1999 after suffering huge losses for years.

_Published in Dawn, September 25th, 2020_

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Wikki019

ghazi52 said:


> *SC tells Sindh govt, PR to respect deadline for circular railway completion*
> 
> 25 Sep 2020
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG alt="The Supreme Court had proposed in February that work on revival of the KCR commence within six months.
> — Photo courtesy Supreme Court website/File"]https://i.dawn.com/primary/2020/09/5f6d6599231d1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The Supreme Court had proposed in February that work on revival of the KCR commence within six months. — Photo courtesy Supreme Court website
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court cautioned the Sindh government as well as the Pakistan Railways on Thursday not to exceed the timeline prescribed by it for revival of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR).
> When a three-judge Supreme Court bench, headed by Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed, took up a suo motu case relating to colossal losses incurred by Pakistan Railways (PR), it was informed that the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) had proposed the construction of underpasses and overhead bridges for smooth running of trains on KCR route.
> 
> Additional Attorney General Chaudhry Aamir Rehman, Railways Secretary Habibur Rehman Gilani as well as some officials of the Sindh government attended the hearing.
> The Supreme Court had proposed in February that work on revival of the KCR commence within six months.
> 
> 
> The court was informed that survey for the construction of 11 underpasses had been completed by the FWO while the remaining 13 would be completed soon.
> 
> Planning had been done while designing work was in progress, the court was informed. Contract for construction of these underpasses will be awarded soon after the FWO comes out with a design and an estimate of the construction cost.
> 
> The court was asked to extend the deadline by six weeks for making the Karachi Circular Railway functional.
> 
> During the hearing, the railways secretary assured the court that no impediment had been created by the Sindh government and work was in progress day and night to start running trains on the route within the timeline agreed upon.
> 
> About encroachments, the court was informed that the Sindh government had taken a number of steps while the railways secretary said most of the encroachments had been removed and the rest would be removed soon.
> 
> The court ordered the Sindh government to remove the remaining encroachments and make sure that no tracks were encroached upon in future.
> 
> The Sindh government must make arrangements for rehabilitation of the people evicted during removal of encroachments, the Supreme Court said.
> 
> Earlier during the hearing, the chief justice rejected a report that showed encroachments in the shape of buildings on both sides of the track.
> 
> The chief justice wondered whether the PR bosses were not concerned about the state lands on which encroachments had been made and asked the railways secretary to visit the site and examine the situation on the ground himself.
> 
> The railway department should have approached the court after clearing the encroachment, the chief justice remarked.
> 
> The KCR revival project includes transformation of the old Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) into a mass transit system. The total length of the railway track is expected to be 50km.
> 
> Opened in 1964, the route of the old KCR started from Drigh Road and ended in downtown Karachi. It ceased operations in 1999 after suffering huge losses for years.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, September 25th, 2020_



I hope this time we will see KCR working


----------



## mourning sage

I dont think any major progress was made to restore this. I also feel the whole Karachi Package has been forgotten and no real progress is likely to be seen. It will all go up in dust until the next flash flood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Man will be landing on Mars and setting up a colony there and here in Karachi we will still be hearing about KCR revival. 

I've hearing about it since I was in primary school now I have two degrees, a family and grey hair. It is still not revived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*Rs1.8 bn will be spent on first phase of KCR project, says Sheikh Rasheed*

Minister says there is no dispute between the Sindh and federal governments regarding the Karachi Circular Railway project and both are on the same page





(Karachi) Federal Railways Minister Sheikh Rasheed Ahmed has said that more than Rs10 billion will be required to complete Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project, while Rs1.8 billion will be spent over the first phase of the work.
During his visit to Karachi on Sunday to review the KCR project, the railways minister said that the government is determined to enforce Supreme Court's orders of removing encroachments from railway land.
He maintained that 12 kilometers of railway track has been cleared of the total 30 kilometers while work to clear the remaining track is under way. He highlighted that in phase-I of the clearance work, the track has been cleared from City to Shah Abdul Latif Station.
He stated, "There is no dispute between the Sindh and federal governments and both are on the same page regarding the Karachi Circular Railway."
He said, “I will visit Karachi after every 15 days to monitor the work on the KCR project.”
He said his department has been in contact with the provincial government and have no dispute over KCR project with the government. He said the Sindh government has awarded a contract to the Frontier Works Organization (FWO) to build necessary infrastructure like underpasses and overhead bridges at the level crossings.









Rs1.8 bn will be spent on first phase of KCR project, says Sheikh Rasheed


Minister says there is no dispute between the Sindh and federal governments regarding the Karachi Circular Railway project and both are on the same page



www.brecorder.com


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311226290926686208


.


----------



## ghazi52

*12kms trial run to precede KCR revival*

Sindh, Centre discuss strategy for launching circular railway project


October 03, 2020


Only Chinese companies would participate in the bidding for contracts for all civil and engineering work and would earn a profit of up to 20% to 25% on their investments. 


*KARACHI: *The federal and Sindh governments have agreed to start trial runs of local trains within 12 kilometres during the next two months and then plan how to synchronize it with the modern circular railways system in the next phase.

The decision was taken in a meeting held between Federal Planning Minister Asad Umar and Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah on Saturday to chalk out a strategy for launching the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project.

The federal minister was assisted by Federal P&D Secretary Mathar Niaz, Railways Secretary Habibur Rehman, Additional P&D Secretary Rafiq Chandna, KCR Project Director Ameer Mohammad, Railways Planning DG Imran Mishal, and Karachi DC Arshad Salam Khatak.

The chief minister was assisted by Minister Transport Awais Qadir Shah, Chief Secretary Mumtaz Shah, Advocate General Sindh Salman Talibuddin, P&D Chairman M Wasem, Karachi Administrator Iftikhar Shahalwalni, PSCM Sajid Jamal Abro, Karachi Commissioner Sohail Rajput, Finance Secretary Hassan Naqvi, Transport Secretary Sharik and Additional CM Secretary Badaruddin Shaikh.

The KCR was commissioned in 1964 and remained in operation until 1984. It was abandoned in 1999, as it had lost its operational efficiency.

The relaunch of the project was agreed in a recent meeting of the Council of Common Interests (CCI) in order to implement the directive of the Supreme Court.

During the meeting, Chief Minister Murad said that the Sindh government had approved the initial feasibility for the KCR revival in 2006. Then the project was to be undertaken through the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), which revised the feasibility.

Murad said that the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) revised the feasibility of $2.6 billion in 2012, adding that the JICA remained engaged in the project from 2006 to 2012 but the agreed financing arrangements could not materialise.

The matter was taken up with the then prime minister in December 2016, with a request for including the KCR in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework and the issuance of sovereign guarantee for its revitalisation.

According to the chief minister, the prime minister also requested to hand over the Karachi Urban Transport Corporation (KUTC) and the right of way to it to the Sindh government for construction and management of the KCR.

“The prime minister approved all of the requests, and for handover of ROW [right of way], a committee was formed,” the chief minister told the meeting. “I personally followed up at every stage and wrote a dozen letters to the federal government on the matter.”

The KCR loop has an overlapping section of 12 kilometres with the Pakistan Railways’ Mainline (ML)-1 project launched under the CPEC framework. He said that Ecnec approved the project in 2017, at a cost of Rs207.6 billion ($1.97 billion) through Chinese loan.

The total length of the KCR is 43.13, including 14.95 kilometres on the ground and 28.18 kilometres elevated. It will have 24 stations and is expected to ferry around 550,000 passengers every day. Murad said that the project was supposed to be completed within 36 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The locomotive with 7 coaches for #Karachi Circular Railway is finally ready.*

Coaches will be equipped with charging facilities, Wifi, TV, GPS system, Train stoppage information system and advanced washroom facility.







..


----------



## Chishty4

#Pakistan #Railways announces restoring #KCR from Monday

Pakistan Railways has announced that it will partially resume the inner-city Karachi Circular Railway service from Monday, November 16—after a 21-year closure.

A spokesperson said that four trains will leave from Landhi and four from Orangi town in the first phase. They will depart at 7am, 10am, 1pm and 4pm.

This comes after the Supreme Court issued on Tuesday a contempt notice to the Sindh chief secretary over his failure to ensure the removal of encroachments from the Karachi Circular Railway track.

A show-cause notice has also been issued to the Railways secretary. The two senior officials have been summoned in person at the next hearing along with the FWO DG.

The project’s complete track will start from Drigh Road station, going through Gulistan-e-Jauhar and heading to Gulshan-e-Iqbal. From there it will turn towards Nazimabad going through Yaseenabad and Liaqatabad. The track then heads to Manghopir and SITE before going taking a turn towards Baldia and going through Lyari, Mereweather Tower, City Station and onward to PIDC and Karachi Cantt.

The KCR would then run parallel to Sharae Faisal and go through Chanesar Goth, Shaheed-e-Millat, and Karsaz before completing a round trip at the Drigh Road station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Dilapidated track: #KCR train covers 14km in two hours in test run

The test run of the much-awaited #Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) has begun, as a KCR train comprising four bogies and two locomotives travelled a 14-kilometre-long distance from Karachi’s City Railway Station to Orangi Town, according to the people familiar with the matter.

The train took around two hours to cover the entire distance which was supposed to take minutes, they said, adding this was due to the dilapidated condition of the tracks and stations.

As the railway ministry has announced to run the first train from November 16, not a single station, platform or ticket office was in presentable condition, sources said.

Federal Railways Minister Sheikh Rasheed Ahmed had last Wednesday said that the 14km KCR track was ready while the remaining track would be laid by the Sindh government. “As many as 10 coaches are ready to ply the KCR track while work on 40 more coaches is underway” he added.

According to Pakistan Railways, the KCR project would be completed in three phases. The length of the project was 43.13km, including 14.95km on ground and 28.18km elevated. KCR would have 24 stations and its per-day ridership would be around 550,000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wikki019




----------



## W.11

Chishty4 said:


>



lmao, thats not how metro trains seat arrangements supposed to look like, seems like old regurgitated/refurbished boggy previously used for inter city travel.

regards


----------



## Wikki019




----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329370694627569664
I'm just dumbfunded that not a single media outlet is exposing this mockery.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

The boggies are renovated old discarded boggies of pakistan railways 

@ 2:20

as expected

Here is more interesting

*



According to officials, the circular train will cover a distance of 46 km in an hour and a half. Railway officials say that Karachi Circular Railway is a deficit deal, its operational expenses will not be met.

Click to expand...

*








After 25 years, KCR becomes operational


The fare of the Karachi Circular Railway train will be Rs. 50 per person while the speed will be barely 35 km per hour.



www.brecorder.com





as expected as well, they are not meant for long term period as well, in short just a gimmick, nothing else.

regards






how many passengers will be interested in paying 50 rupees for such slow third rate slow ride btw? PTI said its 30 RS but its actually 50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

W.11 said:


> The boggies are renovated old discarded boggies of pakistan railways
> 
> @ 2:20
> 
> as expected
> 
> Here is more interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 25 years, KCR becomes operational
> 
> 
> The fare of the Karachi Circular Railway train will be Rs. 50 per person while the speed will be barely 35 km per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> www.brecorder.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as expected as well, they are not meant for long term period as well, in short just a gimmick, nothing else.
> 
> regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many passengers will be interested in paying 50 rupees for such slow third rate slow ride btw? PTI said its 30 RS but its actually 50



It is a joke. A bad one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot forever

Many of you guys are missing the point here. The major achievement is removing kilometers of encroachments. The project once it start running will see improvement gradually. Once it is running federal can invest in up gradation. 
It is done by Pakistan railways, you cannot expect railways which in itself has been destroyed by nepotism, political appointees, unions (it is no different than PIA) and is a loss making entity, to fund 4-5 billion dollars? 
Orange train is a burden on Pakistan from an economic perspective. It requires just 80 billion of subsidises to run, the interest and the principal loan repayment is on top of it. The point is Punjab government is running this project by paying all those expenses (pti government is generous) that is more than the money spent on many Punjab districts combined. Sindh government under ppp will not do that and transfer the load on federal and only play politics and sindhi card by saying federal is not giving them money.

At the end of the day there is no interest of PPP in doing any work in Karachi, they just want to milk the city. They get the whole share of Karachi under 18th amendment. They will never spend a single rupee on it. This is where the major problem lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## W.11

Chief justice took action and revived local bodies system but didn't ensure empowerment, so they delivered nothing.

Once again, chief justice took notice and revived KCR, this is more like a jugaar/temporary fix done in a way to to just meet the deadline fixed by supreme court and nothing else. 

regards


----------



## Bil

Man I must say, you people are nothing but a bunch of thankless & retarded folks, who always find a reason to whine day in day out.

Yes, KCR might not be the best circular in the world, granular details might not be great, however, atleast its a step in the right direction. So instead of jilting the project since get go, give it sometime and if you cant say anything good/positive, then its not your religion duty spit venom - give it some rest. In fact, the more post I read here on PDF the more I realize that its knack of my fellow countryman to rant just about anything and everything. 

I am also from Karachi and I welcome this excellent initiative.


----------



## W.11

Just listen to the arguments of Ex mayor, Waseem Akhter @ 6:40


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329373104620118025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Del said:


> Yes, KCR might not be the best circular in the world, however, atleast its a step in the right direction. So instead of bad mouthing from get go give it sometime and if you cant say anything good/positive, then its not your religion duty spit venom - give it some rest.



how is it a step in the right direction can you please explain that in bullet points?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

Another lollipop.


----------



## mikkix

Del said:


> Man I must say, you people are nothing but a bunch of thankless & retarded folks, who always find a reason to whine day in day out.
> 
> Yes, KCR might not be the best circular in the world, granular details might not be great, however, atleast its a step in the right direction. So instead of jilting the project since get go, give it sometime and if you cant say anything good/positive, then its not your religion duty spit venom - give it some rest.
> 
> I am also from Karachi and I welcome this excellent initiative.


Actually you are totally wrong, the project is based on discarded kachra boggies and only re-started to make karachiite fools.


----------



## koolio

Something is better than nothing, thanks to the ultra corrupt Pee Pee Pee who have done nothing to help the public with better transportation mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bil

W.11 said:


> how is it a step in the right direction can you please explain that in bullet points?
> 
> regards



For decades Karachi craves for a proper mass transport system. KCR can offer some critical advantages, which includes the following.

Keeping in view the magnanimous size of every day travelers in Karachi, it can be easily imagined that this project will save millions of tons of gasoline. Hence this project must be considered as a supply side policy intervention to correct the current account deficit in the long term. If Karachi possesses 10% of the country’s population, it is safe and prudent to assume that the city consumes at least 10% of the country’s gasoline. Hence if this is the case, it can be proposed that this project could be a precious source of saving import dollars which will ease out the dollar deficit.

Another ballooning problem that the city is facing is the improper construction of portions and incorrect housing arrangements in the city. People are compelled to stay in old neighborhoods i.e. Nazimabad and Liaquatabad. This is because if they settle in far flung settlements, it will be extremely draining for them to reach their places of work while the population in these areas is growing exponentially. Since the city is devoid of a proper transport system that may carry the mass exodus from new settlements, people are building and purchasing portions of small houses in these old neighborhoods.

Furthermore, this project can reduce pollution and increase the efficiency of human resource as they keep them energized and emotionally charged.

For this project, policymakers do not have to re-invent the wheel. They just need to put in place a system that was functional decades back. Unlike the green line bus service and other such projects which also have many positives, this project will cover almost all populous neighborhoods of the city. People of Lyari, Nazimabad, Liaqutabad, Gulshan, Gulistan-e-Jauhar, Shah Faisal Colony and adjoining areas of Shahrah-e-Faisal will be the ultimate beneficiaries.

That said, because of all above, reviving KCR is the need of the hour, *which is a step in the right direction...*


mikkix said:


> Actually you are totally wrong, the project is based on discarded kachra boggies and only re-started to make karachiite fools.



Ok, keep crying, in fact cry me a river. With you guys, its a classical case of *damned if you do damned if you don't *!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Del said:


> For decades Karachi craves for a proper mass transport system. KCR can offer some critical advantages, which includes the following.
> 
> Keeping in view the magnanimous size of every day travelers in Karachi, it can be easily imagined that this project will save millions of tons of gasoline. Hence this project must be considered as a supply side policy intervention to correct the current account deficit in the long term. If Karachi possesses 10% of the country’s population, it is safe and prudent to assume that the city consumes at least 10% of the country’s gasoline. Hence if this is the case, it can be proposed that this project could be a precious source of saving import dollars which will ease out the dollar deficit.
> 
> Another ballooning problem that the city is facing is the improper construction of portions and incorrect housing arrangements in the city. People are compelled to stay in old neighborhoods i.e. Nazimabad and Liaquatabad. This is because if they settle in far flung settlements, it will be extremely draining for them to reach their places of work while the population in these areas is growing exponentially. Since the city is devoid of a proper transport system that may carry the mass exodus from new settlements, people are building and purchasing portions of small houses in these old neighborhoods.
> 
> Furthermore, this project can reduce pollution and increase the efficiency of human resource as they keep them energized and emotionally charged.
> 
> For this project, policymakers do not have to re-invent the wheel. They just need to put in place a system that was functional decades back. Unlike the green line bus service and other such projects which also have many positives, this project will cover almost all populous neighborhoods of the city. People of Lyari, Nazimabad, Liaqutabad, Gulshan, Gulistan-e-Jauhar, Shah Faisal Colony and adjoining areas of Shahrah-e-Faisal will be the ultimate beneficiaries.
> 
> That said, because of all above, reviving KCR is the need of the hour, *which is a step in the right direction...*
> 
> 
> Ok, keep crying, infact cry me a river.



lmao

what you posted is the benefits of a metro system in Karachi, not the benefits of the present KCR system.

i have already raised imp points

Fed govt, sindh govt is not interested, so we cannot guarentee that KCR will survive given financial constraints.

its limited accessibility and high ticket cost, 15% of the 1962 system complete and no plan in sight to complete it, let alone expand that, ticket price is twice that of a mini bus, you can travel a long distance on mini buses for max, 30 pkr, but a short ride on KCR costs 50 pkr. It will heavily depend on amount of commuters, if less commuters, the system will flop and stop running.

the seating arrangements mean, not much standing space, so its inefficient seating arrangement that wouldn't allow more commuters.

Geo news states that two engines would be attached as there is no chance of trains making rounds, this increases operational cost when they already have shortage of funding.

rundown stations and no fascilities, why would one be encouraged to travel on it?

slow speed of 35 km/h, again, one can use qingqis instead of trains for that.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bil

W.11 said:


> lmao
> 
> what you posted is the benefits of a metro system in Karachi, not the benefits of the present KCR system.
> 
> i have already raised imp points
> 
> Fed govt, sindh govt is not interested, so we cannot guarentee that KCR will survive given financial constraints.
> 
> its limited accessibility and high ticket cost, 15% of the 1962 system complete and no plan in sight to complete it, let alone expand that, ticket price is twice that of a mini bus, you can travel a long distance on mini buses for max, 30 pkr, but a short ride on KCR costs 50 pkr. It will heavily depend on amount of commuters, if less commuters, the system will flop and stop running.
> 
> the seating arrangements mean, not much standing space, so its inefficient seating arrangement that wouldn't allow more commuters.
> 
> Geo news states that two engines would be attached as there is no chance of trains making rounds, this increases operational cost when they already have shortage of funding.
> 
> rundown stations and no fascilities, why would one be encouraged to travel on it?
> 
> slow speed of 35 km/h, again, one can use qingqis instead of trains for that.



So saving on millions of tons of gasoline, connecting different districts and zones of the city and reducing pollution are only the benefits of a metro system and circular railway, seriously?

As for its survival, hold your horses and give it sometime, however, I dont expect Sindh Govt to pay even a dime, because there is no incentive for them to do so. Maybe it will survive, maybe not, time will tell.

Yes, accessibility is limited all thanks to the encroachment, which your conveniently ignored. Naturally, it will take time to remove encroachment. And as for ticket price of a mini bus, you conveniently ignored that no mini bus can take your straight to your destination if you are to travel far. You would have to interchange 2 or even 3 at times. Again, time will tell if KCR will improve with time and will people adopt or ditch it.

As for stations and their facilities, only a naive or fool will expect orange line metro, Islamabad metro or BRT style stations and facilities, because we are talking about Pakistan Railway, which is worse then a bankrupt department.


----------



## W.11

Del said:


> As for stations and their facilities, only a naive or fool will expect orange line metro, Islamabad metro or BRT style stations and facilities, because we are talking about Pakistan Railway, which is worse then a bankrupt department.



yup, so why does pakistan railway keep holding this land and project if it has no capacity to develop it? why doesnt it surrender it to a private firm which can develop the system, why was funding of JICA and CPEC rejected? Why is KUTC not devolved to the mayor of karachi? why is that?

regards
interesting









Karachi Circular Railway - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






*09 March 2005*: Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz inaugurates the first phase of the KCR and claims the project would be revived in three phases "within a couple of years or so". ₨3.5 billion (US$21 million) was pledged to be spent on the complete renovation of the KCR.[13] None of the other two phases were ever completed and within a year, the first phase was shut down.

in 2005, similar thing happened, KCR was partially revived with a promise to complete the renovation in ''three stages'', those other two stages never came and the ''first phase'' was shut down within one year.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bil

W.11 said:


> yup, so why does pakistan railway keep holding this land and project if it has no capacity to develop it? why doesnt it surrender it to a private firm which can develop the system, why was funding of JICA and CPEC rejected? Why is KUTC not devolved to the mayor of karachi? why is that?
> 
> regards
> interesting



Railways land not to be sold or leased as per SC order.


----------



## W.11

Del said:


> Railways land not to be sold or leased as per SC order.



lmao, railway is worse than bankrupt but they cannot lease/sell the land, the KUTC cannot be handed over to local government and yet fed govt puts all responsibility on provincial govt, cries, it cannot bear the expenses, rejects any effort for foreign loan/funding like ADP, JICA, CPEK.

tbh, this seems like we know who's the culprit here.

the fed govt announces 1.1 trillion package, but doesnt want to partner with the local governments, this is what musharraf did last time, fed govt funds were given directly to the mayors and the projects were carried out smoothly, until and unless fed govt sorts out its own mess, it shouldn't blame anybody. It is the primary culprit here.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

W.11 said:


> tbh, this seems like we know who's the culprit here.


Yup - the culprit is the PPP led Sindh provincial government. 

At the end of the day, whatever excuses or circular arguments you want to bring up, the responsibility for creating and running such a mass transit system lies with the provincial government.

The reason neither the Chinese nor the Japanese (JICA) proposals have come through is because NO ONE trusts the PPP led Sindh government to implement or manage the project properly,


----------



## ziaulislam

W.11 said:


> lmao, railway is worse than bankrupt but they cannot lease/sell the land, the KUTC cannot be handed over to local government and yet fed govt puts all responsibility on provincial govt, cries, it cannot bear the expenses, rejects any effort for foreign loan/funding like ADP, JICA, CPEK.
> 
> tbh, this seems like we know who's the culprit here.
> 
> the fed govt announces 1.1 trillion package, but doesnt want to partner with the local governments, this is what musharraf did last time, fed govt funds were given directly to the mayors and the projects were carried out smoothly, until and unless fed govt sorts out its own mess, it shouldn't blame anybody. It is the primary culprit here.
> 
> regards


Very stupid comparison honestly 

In mushi era federal govt & provincial govt were same party
Also there was no dreath of funds as 18 th amendment wasn't passed yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Yup - the culprit is the PPP led Sindh provincial government.
> 
> At the end of the day, whatever excuses or circular arguments you want to bring up, the responsibility for creating and running such a mass transit system lies with the provincial government.
> 
> The reason neither the Chinese nor the Japanese (JICA) proposals have come through is because NO ONE trusts the PPP led Sindh government to implement or manage the project properly,



nope, officially, KCR is the federal project not sindh govt, KUTC has majorty Federal stake meaning that federal govt is responsible for the KCR, one of the primary reason why PPP corrupt ppl are so reluctant to persue KCR is because they dont feel any responsibility given their stake.

Yo dont expect PPP to develop highways which comes under federal govt, similarly KCR is state hold project not PPP's, every tax and income from it goes to PTI and fed govt not PPP.

If fed govt doesnt have the ability to run KCR, to put it simply, surender the departments of KUTC to either PPP/sindh govt or better yet, local government.

during musharraf era, fed did everything through the mayor and he was an important figure in any karachi project, today fed govt under PTI is reluctant to go directly to the mayor and through him proceed with their projects.

When it comes to land grabbing, as i have already stated, PTI spared no press conference in claiming bundel island, while PPP claiming it as well, this just shows that where PTI wants to earn corrupt money, it does everything in its power to claim something and where its time to deliver, PTI puts everything on PPP. Both are corrupt to the core, uninterested for karachi/delivery and as we say ''bade ke tattoo' from the same pond.

regards

regards


----------



## Bil

W.11 said:


> lmao, railway is worse than bankrupt but they cannot lease/sell the land, the KUTC cannot be handed over to local government and yet fed govt puts all responsibility on provincial govt, cries, it cannot bear the expenses, rejects any effort for foreign loan/funding like ADP, JICA, CPEK.
> 
> tbh, this seems like we know who's the culprit here.
> 
> the fed govt announces 1.1 trillion package, but doesnt want to partner with the local governments, this is what musharraf did last time, fed govt funds were given directly to the mayors and the projects were carried out smoothly, until and unless fed govt sorts out its own mess, it shouldn't blame anybody. It is the primary culprit here.
> 
> regards



So on the orders of SC, federal is the culprit.







I think you need to get some rest, go to sleep because its too late and your brain isnt functioning at all.


----------



## W.11

ziaulislam said:


> Very stupid comparison honestly
> 
> In mushi era federal govt & provincial govt were same party
> Also there was no dreath of funds as 18 th amendment wasn't passed yet



there are provincial projects/bodies and then there are federal projects/bodies, federal government owns many departments which are responsible for development in Karachi, during musharraf periods, those federal bodies collaborated with the mayors, but this was dismissed when musharraf was sent packing. My simple question is why PTI didn't collaborate with Karachi's mayor for 1.1 trillion package when wasim akhter was mayor of karachi? simply put, PTI didn't want its 1.1 trillion fund/package supervised, its claim question questioned and investigated by the karachi government, it would have easily exposed PTI and its fake BS.

regards

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

W.11 said:


> there are provincial projects/bodies and then there are federal projects/bodies, federal government owns many departments which are responsible for development in Karachi, during musharraf periods, those federal bodies collaborated with the mayors, but this was dismissed when musharraf was sent packing. My simple question is why PTI didn't collaborate with Karachi's mayor for 1.1 trillion package when wasim akhter was mayor of karachi? simply put, PTI didn't want its 1.1 trillion fund/package supervised, its claim question questioned and investigated by the karachi government, it would have easily exposed PTI and its fake BS.
> 
> regards


Because karachi mayor can't spend money per sindh govt rules

It is as simple as that

Mayor powers were taken away by sindh assembly
Only was federal govt can fix karachi is if it becomes a separate province 
Or by further devolution ..


The case is already filled by PTI to GIVE MAYOR POWERS TO SPEND

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

W.11 said:


> nope, officially, KCR is the federal project not sindh govt, KUTC has majorty Federal stake meaning that federal govt is responsible for the KCR, one of the primary reason why PPP corrupt ppl are so reluctant to persue KCR is because they dont feel any responsibility given their stake.


If you’re going to take that line, the major parties responsible are still the PPP & PMLN governments that were in the Center for a combined total of 10 years vs the PTI’s 2 something years.

The PPP is even more responsible because it had BOTH federal government control AND provincial government control for 5 out of those 10 years, and of course has been in power in the province for over a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> If you’re going to take that line, the major parties responsible are still the PPP & PMLN governments that were in the Center for a combined total of 10 years vs the PTI’s 2 something years.
> 
> The PPP is even more responsible because it had BOTH federal government control AND provincial government control for 5 out of those 10 years, and of course has been in power in the province for over a decade.



PTI completed PMLN orange line project and yet PTI keeps delaying green line of karachi, it seems to me that PMLN and PPP are just scapegoats, secondly unlike PPP and PMLN, PTI got majority representation from Karachi, PTI failing is even more concerning than PPP and PMLN.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

W.11 said:


> PTI completed PMLN orange line project and yet PTI keeps delaying green line of karachi, it seems to me that PMLN and PPP are just scapegoats, secondly unlike PPP and PMLN, PTI got majority representation from Karachi, PTI failing is even more concerning than PPP and PMLN.
> 
> regards


How far along was the Orange Line project vs the Green Line of Karachi?

Making comparisons without understanding the level of work already completed on each project is pointless. Secondly, the PTI Punjab government, unlike the PPP Sindh government, is actually interested in improving services and carrying out development.

The PPP Sindh Government is more interested in creating more Owais Muzaffar Tappi's and funneling billions into the accounts of its corrupt leadership and allies in the bureaucracy and elsewhere.

Heck, even the PMLN government in Punjab under Shahbaz Sharif, with all of its corruption, had enough sense to at least carry out development in Lahore and push for the completion of various large projects across the province - the PPP leadership in Sindh can't even do that much - sewage, water supplies, infrastructure, and mass transit in Karachi - every thing is literally in the gutter thanks to the PPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> How far along was the Orange Line project vs the Green Line of Karachi?
> 
> Making comparisons without understanding the level of work already completed on each project is pointless. Secondly, the PTI Punjab government, unlike the PPP Sindh government, is actually interested in improving services and carrying out development.
> 
> The PPP Sindh Government is more interested in creating more Owais Muzaffar Tappi's and funneling billions into the accounts of its corrupt leadership and allies in the bureaucracy and elsewhere.
> 
> Heck, even the PMLN government in Punjab under Shahbaz Sharif, with all of its corruption, had enough sense to at least carry out development in Lahore and push for the completion of various large projects across the province - the PPP leadership in Sindh can't even do that much - sewage, water supplies, infrastructure, and mass transit in Karachi - every thing is literally in the gutter thanks to the PPP.



Karachi didn't vote for PPP, so stop wiith this PPP BS, PTI should delver otherwise its not getting another chance in Karachi.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

W.11 said:


> Karachi didn't vote for PPP, so stop wiith this PPP BS, PTI should delver otherwise its not getting another chance in Karachi.
> 
> regards


Oh, is Karachi no longer in Sindh and no longer under the provincial government?

Can the PPP Sindh Government please officially state that because Karachi did not vote for the PPP, that the Federal government can run Karachi and the PPP/Sindh Government will pass whatever laws are necessary and support whatever constitutional amendments are necessary to make Karachi a Federally governed territory?

You people are all the same - run out of arguments to defend your corrupt PPP wadera's and what not and try and deflect blame for the PPP's incompetence and corruption to ensure they keep getting elected in Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Oh, is Karachi no longer in Sindh and no longer under the provincial government?
> 
> Can the PPP Sindh Government please officially state that because Karachi did not vote for the PPP, that the Federal government can run Karachi and the PPP/Sindh Government will pass whatever laws are necessary and support whatever constitutional amendments are necessary to make Karachi a Federally governed territory?
> 
> You people are all the same - run out of arguments to defend your corrupt PPP wadera's and what not and try and deflect blame for the PPP's incompetence and corruption to ensure they keep getting elected in Sindh.



PTI asked votes from karachi not sindh, PTI should have asked votes from sindh, PTI do that next time but its game over for PTI in Karachi, Karachi ppl made PTI government in the centre possible, without karachi PTI wouldn't have done that, so better luck next time having fed govt.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

W.11 said:


> PTI asked votes from karachi not sindh, PTI should have asked votes from sindh, PTI do that next time but its game over for PTI in Karachi, Karachi ppl made PTI government in the centre possible, without karachi PTI wouldn't have done that, so better luck next time having fed govt.
> 
> regards


Still didn't answer any actual questions - here they are again:

"Is Karachi no longer in Sindh and no longer under the provincial government?

Can the PPP Sindh Government please officially state that because Karachi did not vote for the PPP, that the Federal government can run Karachi and the PPP/Sindh Government will pass whatever laws are necessary and support whatever constitutional amendments are necessary to make Karachi a Federally governed territory?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

W.11 said:


> PTI completed PMLN orange line project and yet PTI keeps delaying green line of karachi, it seems to me that PMLN and PPP are just scapegoats, secondly unlike PPP and PMLN, PTI got majority representation from Karachi, PTI failing is even more concerning than PPP and PMLN.
> 
> regards


Punjab govt completed that projct
And federal govt is bankrupted its budget is negative before even development projcts are counted
KCR time line is 3-5 year
We will know in next 12 months whats going to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

ziaulislam said:


> Punjab govt completed that projct
> And federal govt is bankrupted its budget is negative before even development projcts are counted
> KCR time line is 3-5 year
> We will know in next 12 months whats going to happen



its okay, what we need is a karachi province with its own finances, i dont think there is any other solution to it.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

W.11 said:


> its okay, what we need is a karachi province with its own finances, i dont think there is any other solution to it.
> 
> regards


AGREE
for that karachites needs to get togther..but they arent..
we see die hard fans of PPPP still in karachi..
without consensus on provincial status this wont happen





not bad for 60 years old system

hopefully the new KCR will be state of the art

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First train from November 16, not a single station, platform or ticket office was in presentable condition, sources said.

Federal Railways Minister Sheikh Rasheed Ahmed said that the 14km KCR track was ready while the remaining track would be laid by the Sindh government. “As many as 10 coaches are ready to ply the KCR track while work on 40 more coaches is underway” he added.

According to Pakistan Railways, the KCR project would be completed in three phases. The length of the project was 43.13km, including 14.95km on ground and 28.18km elevated. KCR would have 24 stations and its per-day ridership would be around 550,000


----------



## ghazi52

.

*December 07, 2020*


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Circular Railway Lyari Station Update*

•Dec 8, 2020


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KCR Baldia Station Latest Update*

•Dec 9, 2020


----------



## HAIDER

ghazi52 said:


> *KCR Baldia Station Latest Update*
> 
> •Dec 9, 2020


Happy to see such remarkable development....otherwise KCR was gone forever. Magic of CJ and PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Circular Railway Shah Latif Station *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KCR Manghopir Clear For Operation *


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Circular Railway Phase 1 Work Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Danish saleem

All the losses will be charged from Honrable court, which is more interested in running KCR instead of imporving their own justice sytem.


----------



## Bilal.

Danish saleem said:


> All the losses will be charged from Honrable court, which is more interested in running KCR instead of imporving their own justice sytem.


What about the losses of Lahore orange line and metro bus where more than $3 billion has been spent combined? Karachi should continue living in Stone Age?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*'No roads, no water, no parks': CJP censures Sindh CM for slow progress in removing encroachments*


Shafi Baloch
29 Dec 2020

 







Chief Justice of Pakistan Gulzar Ahmed on Tuesday berated Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah for lack of progress in removing encroachments from land meant for the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) and the condition of the metropolis. — APP

Chief Justice of Pakistan Gulzar Ahmed on Tuesday berated Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah for not acting on court orders to remove encroachments from land meant for the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) and for the overall condition of the metropolis, saying there were "no roads, no water, no parks" and the city had been "turned into a village".

Justice Gulzar made these remarks during the hearing of a case regarding removal of illegal encroachments in the metropolis at the Supreme Court's Karachi registry. During the hearing, the chief justice asked Shah for the progress report on removal of encroachments.

The chief minister apologised to the court for not submitting the progress report, saying he would submit a detailed report if he was given two weeks' time. At this, the top judge asked Shah to inform the court verbally of what progress that had been made since the order was passed.

"Work has been done on Shahrah-e-Faisal and it has been widened. [We] have also rebuilt Tariq Road, Shahrah-e-Quaideen and University Road," Shah told the court.


The chief justice remarked that the condition of Shahrah-e-Faisal was not good. "The road is bumpy, there is dust and rubbish and there are no trees."

The court then asked Shah about the progress made on removing illegal encroachments. "When I became the chief minister, I removed the barrier in front of the Chief Minister's House first of all.

"[We] have emptied the footpaths of five-star hotels. I do not want that footpaths be encroached upon," Shah said.

The chief justice showed a newspaper clipping to Shah, observing that it said he had directed the director general of the Sindh Building Control Authority to approve all buildings.

Sindh Minister for Local Government Syed Nasir Hussain Shah then informed the court that no "wrong building plan" would be approved and construction would only be allowed where it was legal. At this, the chief justice asked, "Where are empty spaces in the city to construct buildings?"

"Nobody will be allowed to construct illegally. Your orders will be followed," the minister assured the court.
The chief justice said "ground realities show that no work has been done". However, the Sindh CM told the court that "even footpaths have been cleared".

"[The] mayor had the responsibility to get the encroachments removed which he did not do. We had your orders followed through the cabinet's approval. New sewerage lines were laid from Shaheed-i-Millat Road to Tariq Road and University Road was also [re]built," CM Shah added.

"The entire city has been transformed into a village. There are no roads, no water, no parks [and no grounds," the chief justice remarked.

"We are doing plantation and widening the roads. Work has been done on important roads and it is in progress. We will submit the progress report if we are given some time," Shah said.

Mentioning further steps the his government had taken, the provincial chief executive said: "The foundation of Malir Expressway has been laid. After deaths caused by the rains in 2007 and 2010, efforts were made to improve the system to deal with rain."

Talking to the media later, the chief minister said the court had given a month's time to submit the report.


*CJP grills commissioner*

Before the chief justice summoned CM Shah to appear in person, the court questioned Karachi Commissioner Navid Ahmed Shaikh about progress made on court directives. Responding to the CJP, Shaikh said he had only recently been appointed and therefore was not in a position to answer the court's queries.

"You should have prepared before coming here," the CJP remarked.

"Why are these people sent to appear before us? What do they know about people's needs?" Justice Gulzar asked the commissioner whether he had read the court's order of May 2019 in which directives were given to vacate the land within two weeks.

During the hearing, railways secretary and other officials also appeared in court over the matter of Hyatt Regency Hotel construction on land belonging to the Pakistan Railways.

The secretary informed the court that the rent for the hotel was estimated at Rs46 million. At this, the chief justice remarked that the organisation did not have the authority to estimate rents.

"According to the Supreme Court's ruling, railways land cannot be leased out for longer than five years. Build a head office etc in place of the hotel," Justice Gulzar said.

The CJP then questioned what had become of the Kala Pul park. The secretary informed the court that the boundary walls for the park had been constructed and the assignment was given to National Engineering Services Pakistan (Nespak).

The chief justice remarked that petrol pumps had been built "all over the railways land". Officials from PR told the court that no such petrol pumps had been constructed since 2010.

The court then turned its attention to the matter of hotels at the airport. It observed that officials of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) had assured the court that parks would be built on the airport's empty lands and directed that a progress report be submitted on the same.


*Tejori Heights*

The lawyer for Pakistan Railways told the court that Tejori Heights — a residential apartment project — had been established on railways land and 40 people had been given flats in it on the basis of "illegal documents".

However, the lawyer for Tejori Heights argued that the land did not belong to PR.

The court ordered the commissioner to take Tejori Heights under its control. "The civil suit in the [Sindh] High Court will continue," it said.



*KCR*

The railways secretary also submitted a report to the court regarding the KCR.

The chief justice observed that the new Minister for Railways Azam Swati had said that the railways could not function on the old system and questioned why flyovers and underpasses were not built.

"[We] need the court's help for KCR otherwise accidents will happen everyday," the secretary informed the court, adding that getting the lands vacated and walkways cleared was a "big problem". He also requested the court to pass an order for relocation of the people who would be displaced.

"You are the ones who allowed them to [build] there and granted illegal allotment. Why should those who grabbed the land be relocated?" the chief justice said.

The court directed that the Hyatt Regency Hotel land be used for railways and a report be submitted within a month. It ordered "immediate action" to get back railways land and instructed that the help of police of Rangers be taken. It directed the director general of Sindh Rangers and Sindh inspector general of police to extend complete cooperation.

Divisional superintendent of railways told the court that the local train had started functioning. "We have got a very good response. We have given a plan to the Sindh government," he said.

The secretary railways also told the court that 70 per cent of work on the KCR had been completed and it would make a model mass transit programme.

The court directed that KCR be made fully functional within the stipulated time period after which progress would be gauged. If that was not done, action would be carried out against the authorities concerned.
It directed the director general of railways to appear before the court in one month's time along with a progress report.


----------



## ziaulislam

Danish saleem said:


> All the losses will be charged from Honrable court, which is more interested in running KCR instead of imporving their own justice sytem.


Running old KCR is stupid IMO
A new one should be built run through electricity 

However the probelm is uu cant build a new one unless u operate the old one due to people land mafia..

Theu have to take the land back first run a dysfunctional KCR and built a new one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SC asks Rangers, police chiefs to help railways retrieve encroached land*


Ishaq Tanoli
30 Dec 2020

KARACHI: The Supreme Court on Tuesday directed the director general of Pakistan Rangers Sindh and the provincial police officer to provide assistance to Pakistan Railways to retrieve its land from encroachers.

The three-judge bench headed by Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed was hearing various cases at the Supreme Court’s Karachi registry. The other members of the bench were Justice Sajjad Ali Shah and Justice Qazi Mohammad Amin Ahmed.

The railways secretary and a divisional superintendent informed the bench that work on ML-I would be started soon and for that purpose they required land which was encroached upon.

They further submitted that whenever the railways launched an anti-encroachment operation, it was strongly resisted by the encroachers, and some personnel of the railway police also sustained injuries.




> 70pc work on KCR completed, officials say


The bench directed them to take all measures to clear railway lines and its encroached land with the help of Rangers and police personnel.

The railways officials further contended that 70 per cent work on the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) had been completed and it would be made completely functional as soon as possible.

A representative of the provincial government informed the bench that work order had been issued to the Frontier Works Organisation to build underpasses and flyovers on the KCR route.

The bench noted that its timeline for the KCR revival had not been met by the railways and the provincial government, and directed them to ensure that the same be completed without any further delay otherwise action would be taken against them.



*Tejori Heights*

The bench ordered the immediate suspension of work on an under-construction building, Tejori Heights, in Gulshan-i-Iqbal near the abandoned Gilani railway station on the KCR and barred it from creating a third-party interest.

After hearing both sides, the bench while dictating an interim order, said that on the basis of documents, prima facie there was no right of Tejori Heights on the land in question and directed the commissioner of Karachi to take over the construction site till further order.

The lawyer for Pakistan Railways contended that the land belonged to the railways and an illegal construction was being made on the basis of forged documents. He maintained that a nazir of the Sindh High Court in his report also confirmed that the land belonged to railways.

Senior lawyer Mian Raza Rabbani was representing Tejori Heights and argued that they had filed objections on the nazir report and the matter was being heard by the SHC. He contended that his client had purchased the land and also had all the documents.

The chief justice expressed displeasure when Mr Rabbani insisted on arguing the matter further.


----------



## Azure




----------



## Syed1.

ziaulislam said:


> Running old KCR is stupid IMO
> A new one should be built run through electricity
> 
> However the probelm is uu cant build a new one unless u operate the old one due to people land mafia..
> 
> Theu have to take the land back first run a dysfunctional KCR and built a new one



Plan:

Phase 1: Clear encroachment from tracks, build underpasses and flyovers
Phase 2: Add dual track
Phase 3: Electrify and run as modern metro mass transit system by private party on BOT basis.


Progress:

Phase 1: Ongoing
Phase 2: Will be started after Phase 1
Phase 3: Consultant hired

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*KCR Railway Station karachi Latest Updates
*Karachi Circular Railway news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PR completes trial run on KCR track*

Recorder Report
06 Feb 2021










KARACHI: Prior to connecting the 14 kilometre long track from City Station to Orangi with the operational KCR route, Pakistan Railways Karachi carried out an operational trial of a running train Friday that was concluded swiftly.
Relevant officers of Karachi division and engineers from KCR project participated in the operational trial.
Officials said the trial train smoothly moved to-and-fro between City and Orangi stations. A 30 minutes break near Sher Shah was a major part of examining the operational parameters.
Before the KCR operational trial the Karachi division has also concluded the trial run from 1238 feet/359 metre long Chinna Creek bridge connecting Keamari with City Station enroute Karachi Bunder Road commonly called KBX yard.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jupiter2007

Syed1. said:


> Plan:
> 
> Phase 1: Clear encroachment from tracks, build underpasses and flyovers
> Phase 2: Add dual track
> Phase 3: Electrify and run as modern metro mass transit system by private party on BOT basis.
> 
> 
> Progress:
> 
> Phase 1: Ongoing
> Phase 2: Will be started after Phase 1
> Phase 3: Consultant hired



Building a Metro train system from 20th century in 21th century. 

*I am not impress with this project. It would have been ok 30 years ago. We should have built advance MetroRail system with Covered stations, Ticket machines and metro card system, for next 50 years. 

We should have invited Japan or South Korea to build a advance MetroRail system for circular railway.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KCR made operational on 14km-long Orangi to Karachi City Station route*

Following last week’s test runs, the City Railway Station to Orangi Station track of the #Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) was made operational and accessible to the public on Wednesday.

The train, comprising six coaches, was being admired with awe by all the people on the platform at Orangi Station. The children there had not seen a train in their neighbourhood before the test runs. And now they were hearing that they can travel within the city and even further on this train.




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KCR made operational on 14km-long Orangi-City route*

February 11, 2021


 





CURIOUS onlookers examine the newly launched KCR train on Wednesday and (right) bemused motorists watch the train pass at a level crossing.—Fahim Siddiqi / White Star



KARACHI: Following last week’s test runs, the City Railway Station to Orangi Station track of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) was made operational and accessible to the public on Wednesday.

The train, comprising six coaches, was being admired with awe by all the people on the platform at Orangi Station. The children there had not seen a train in their neighbourhood before the test runs. And now they were hearing that they can travel within the city and even further on this train.

“We never thought this station could be cleared for trains as there used to be such a big mess here what with all the encroachment and the weekly market that used to be held here. This is a great accomplishment. And then when the KCR train pulled up here earlier today, we thought we were dreaming,” said Hamid, who had brought on board his wife and their three little ones to travel to their grandmother’s house near Wazir Mansion.

“I was born in Gulshan 13-D. When I was young, we used to have the local train passing through here, and my friends and I used to catch it during Ramazan just to kill time before iftar. Then when I started working, I would travel to Saddar and Tower on the local. The fare at the time, if I remember correctly, was eight annas,” said Tariq, a senior citizen.






CURIOUS onlookers examine the newly launched KCR train on Wednesday and (right) bemused motorists watch the train pass at a level crossing.—Fahim Siddiqi / White Star

The rehabilitated track of 14 kilometres between Orangi and City Station entails six stations and 12 level crossings. Gazing out from the train’s big windows, one could also see the semi-demolished structures that were encroaching Railways’ land along with wild plantation. A lot has been cleared, a lot more needs to be cleared. At places, one also crossed overflowing sewers and stagnant water as the train moved past factories, warehouses, etc. The walls of some factories were so close that if one leaned out of the train window, one could touch them if one tried.




> ‘We never thought this station could be cleared for trains as there used to be such a big mess here’




Each KCR coach has a capacity for 100 passengers with seating for 64 as 36 can travel while standing. The fare has been set at Rs30 per trip regardless of the distance to be travelled.

According to Pakistan Railways, at 4.15pm, the train, KCR-1 Up, departing from Orangi, will travel 14km while making brief stops at Manghopir, SITE, Shah Abdul Latif, Baldia, Lyari, and Wazir Mansion en route to the City Station. From there, after a slightly longer stop, it will proceed even further, covering another 60km towards Dhabeji. Traversing the same distance a second KCR train, the KCR-2 Down, will arrive at the Orangi Station at 10.10am.

One also noticed raised eyebrows and surprise on the faces of people who were not used to seeing an entire train running on the tracks. Many people waiting behind the closed barriers on their motorbikes and inside their cars at the crossings also smiled and waved.


On the occasion of completion of another important phase in the revival of the KCR project, the divisional superintendent of Pakistan Railways Karachi, Mohammad Hanif Gul, said that the loop line restoration of KCR, to also happen soon, would help redress the traffic woes of the people of this city. He also visited the KCR infrastructure of the remaining 16km loop line from Orangi to Drigh Road Station with the project director KCR Ameer Mohammad Daudpota soon after the resumption of the Orangi-City track.
_Published in Dawn, February 11th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Revival of KCR: Railways chairman visits Chinna Creek Bridge, Heritage Park*


Recorder Report
18 Feb 2021










KARACHI: Chairman Pakistan Railways Habib ur Rehman Gillani has called for the stern implementation of directives passed by the Supreme Court of Pakistan on 29 December last year pertaining to complete elimination of encroachments and retrieving every inch of the railways’ encroached land anywhere in letter and spirit.

He directed that during a meeting conducted under his chair at the DS Office Karachi that was attended by CEO PR Nisar Ahmad Memon, AGM Traffic Syed Mazhar Ali Shah, AGM Infrastructure Asif Mateen Zaidi, DS Karachi Muhammad Hanif Gul, PD KCR Ameer Mohammad Daudpota and divisional officers.

The Chairman was briefed, at length, about the three-month income, expenditure and occupancy statistics of KCR since revival of its operations from 19 November last year.

Project Director KCR Ameer Mohammad Daudpota apprised the Chairman of survey and other exercises carried out on the revival of remaining 16 kilometers of KCR loop line from Orangi to Drigh Road. Followed by his meeting with divisional officers, the Chairman held a meeting with the consortium of consultants for KCR revival at the DS office.

Chairman Railways, along with the officers, visited the recently rehabilitated Chinna Creek Bridge. He also did the footplate inspection of Old Keamari track that was in continual use during the rehabilitation period of Chinna Creek Bridge.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Complete KCR in 9 months: SC*


by The Frontier Post










KARACHI (TLTP): The Supreme Court ordered on Thursday that the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) be completed in the next nine months.

Headed by Chief Justice Gulzar Ahmed, an apex court bench was hearing the KCR revival case at the Karachi registry.

Commissioner Karachi Naved Ali Shaikh informed the judges that the KCR track has been cleared of all encroachments.

At this, CJP Ahmed asked what is hampering the complete restoration of the KCR when all encroachments have been removed from the track. The KCR project director said the 14-kilometre long Orangi-City station track, which is dotted with nine stations, is operational. The complete KCR track is 43 kilometres long, the secretary railway said, adding the City-Drigh road track is also operational.

However, the Green Line BRT project has become a hurdle near Nazimabad, he pointed out. A flyover or an underpass need to be built there, he added.

The secretary railway said the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) has been given a contract for its construction. A lawyer for FWO rejected the secretary’s claim saying it has not been given any such contract.

The provincial transport secretary said that a work order in this regard had been issued following the cabinet’s approval, adding the organisation demanded Rs25 million for a pre-feasibility advice, which had also been released.

“FWO has been assigned the task to milk money,” CJP Gulzar remarked. “This is a public interest matter and you [FWO] have been demanding money.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister for Planning Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar chaired a meeting to review the present status and pace of work on Karachi Circular Railway (KCR).

During the meeting, the secretary Pakistan Railways informed the minister that the Karachi Circular Railway project was on track as per the timelines given by the ministry.

He informed that the KCR envisages the construction of a 43-km long world-class affordable mass transit system using environment-friendly electric trains.

The minister was also briefed on Freight Corridor from Keamari to Pipri Marshalling Yard.

The Freight Corridor project, which envisages construction/duali-sation/upgradation of a 50-km dedicated freight corridor from Karachi Port to Pipri and includes the development of an Inland Container Depot / Marshalling Yard at Pipri. The Project is expected to capture 40% of the cargo meant to be transported to the upcountry.

Asad Umar directed Pakistan Railways to fulfill all the codal formalities at the earliest and ensure to make all the necessary arrangements for the groundbreaking of KCR infrastructure by September 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to perform groundbreaking of KCR project on Monday*


INP 
26 Sep 2021








*KARACHI: Prime Minister Imran Khan will arrive in Karachi on Monday (Sept 27) on a day-long visit where he will perform the groundbreaking of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project.*

All arrangements related to the groundbreaking of the modern Karachi Circular Railway have been finalised at the Karachi Cantonment railway station.

The prime minister will be accompanied by Railways Minister Azam Swati and other federal ministers. During his day-long stay in the metropolis, the prime minister will chair several meetings at Governor House, Karachi to get a briefing on ongoing development projects in the port city, party matters, and overall political situation of the province.


----------



## Imran Khan

jupiter2007 said:


> Building a Metro train system from 20th century in 21th century.
> 
> *I am not impress with this project. It would have been ok 30 years ago. We should have built advance MetroRail system with Covered stations, Ticket machines and metro card system, for next 50 years.
> 
> We should have invited Japan or South Korea to build a advance MetroRail system for circular railway.*
> 
> View attachment 714159
> 
> 
> View attachment 714161
> 
> View attachment 714038


should i remind you few months ago there were homes markets shops on KCR track sir ? first we need to get back land before asking anything else


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan and CM Sindh Murad Ali Shah performed the ground breaking of Karachi Circular Railways KCR.













*Total Cost of the project: 250 Billion Rupees*

Completion Time: 3 Years
Total Passengers Daily: 450,000
Track length: 43 KM
Total Trains: 26


----------



## ghazi52

*
Salient Features of Karachi Circular Railway*

Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) will be 43 km long (with 29km elevated) dual carriage track with 22 stations.
Infrastructure development for KCR will include overhead bridges & underpasses worth Rs. 27 billion.

Karachi Circular Railway divided in 2 phases

Total Cost: 250 Billion

1st Phase : Infrastructure

Fed Govt: 21 Billion
Sindh Govt: 6 Billion

2nd Phase : Modernised Transit System Electric Trains

Total Length: 43 KMs
Elevated: 29 KMs
Stations: 22

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ACE OF HEARTS

Should be Atleast 1 million passengers per day.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dream of Karachi Circular Railway revival inching towards reality*

Tahir Siddiqui
October 17, 2021







A map highlighting the proposed route of the Karachi Circular Railway.

KARACHI: The scheme to restart the 44-km Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) by constructing three underpasses, a flyover and an elevated 6.4-km structure along with the laying of new rail tracks on most part of the route for running electric trains at a revised cost of over Rs207 billion still looks like a pipedream.

However, this highly ambitious plan, for which substantial ground work has already been done albeit on paper, may go a long way in transforming Karachi’s public transport problem.

There are many sceptics, including those in the Sindh government, who believe the federal government is still not sincere in reviving the KCR, which has remained off track for well over 20 years. However, those like the prime minister, who had inaugurated the project earlier this month, railways minister and some senior officials of Pakistan Railways are pretty confident that they will be able to complete this project in three years.

Initiated in 1964, the old KCR route started from Drigh Road and ended in downtown Karachi. After suffering losses for years, it ceased operations in 1999.



> The service was initiated in 1964 and suspended in 1999


*Infrastructure development*


The Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) has to start construction of structures on the KCR route and an elevated 6.4-km structure for Rs11.508bn in two phases, against which the provincial government has to pay Rs6bn as its share.

However, no contract has so far been signed or work order issued to the FWO.

The main idea is to remove almost all the authorised and unauthorised level crossing at 22 different places. (See map).

KCR Project Director Ameer Daudpota told _Dawn_ that the project was primarily envisaged for the construction of structures for elimination of 22 level crossings from the KCR loop.

According to the PC-1 of the project, an underpass for road traffic would be constructed at Sehba Akhtar Road, Gulshan-i-Iqbal and the existing culvert at 13D area would be widened. An underpass will be built at Sharifabad, Federal B. Area and another at Mujahid Colony, Allama Rasheed Turabi Road. Besides, a flyover along Ahmed Shah Bukhari Road across KCR providing access to the congested neighbourhood along Mauripur Road and its link road.

The proposed structures would also provide conflict free movement of Green Line bus rapid transit system and road traffic along Nawab Siddiq Ali Khan Road, along Tabish Dehlvi Road near Abbasi Shaheed Hospital, Chotta Maidan and Bara Maidan, Nazimabad.

The PC-1 of the project said that no major shifting or protection was needed for the utilities and services due to the construction of proposed structured along the KCR right of way.

_Published in Dawn, October 17th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Dream of Karachi Circular Railway revival* 

*‘550,000 ridership’*

Mr Daudpota said that the proposed structures were part of the infrastructure for the development, operation and maintenance of KCR as modern urban railway under the public private partnership (PPP) mode. “The proposed structures will be compatible with other components such as electric traction, signalling, telecom, etc, to avoid any clash with the design of other components, which may be executed by BOT [built operate and transfer] partner,” he added.

The project director said that eight trains, each comprising a locomotive and four coaches, would run with each train facilitating 814 passengers at a time.

“The entire 44km route will be covered in 55 minutes,” he said and added the ridership would be 550,000 passengers per day.

He said that rehabilitation of the existing track from Drigh Colony/Drigh Road to Karachi City station on loop section had been started and so far it had 50 per cent physical progress.

“The rehabilitation of a 14km track from City station to Orangi station has already been completed with two trains operating per day from February 10, 2021,” he added.

The project director said that existing set up of KCR had 44km length with 30km loop and 14km main line length.

He said that there would 24 railway stations — 10 on-ground and 14 elevated.

All the encroachments on and along the KCR route have been removed by the railway authorities with the assistance of the provincial authorities, police and Rangers.

“Most of the KCR track was encroached upon for the past 20 years”, Mr Daudpota said adding that no authority ever bothered to clear encroachments from the site until the Supreme Court ordered.

The 44km KCR track passes through different parts of the city where people have built shops, houses and other structures over the past many years.

The displaced people will be rehabilitated by the provincial government.


*Real challenges*

Informed sources, however, told _Dawn_ that the real challenge for the government was raising the infrastructure on the existing KCR as major help would be required from the federal and provincial utilities and services, which had their respective infrastructures both over and underground along the track.

They said that the railways authorities had already approached the utilities such as Sui Southern Gas Company, Pakistan Telecommunication Limited, K-Electric and Karachi Water and Sewerage Board to share the details of their respective infrastructure, but their response was still awaited.

The KCR project director said that topographic survey drawings showing the project limits had been sent to the respective utilities and services concerned to mark their respective assets requiring protection or relocation.

The sources said that the process of awarding contract to the FWO might take up to three months as the bidding documents were still being prepared. The FWO has to complete the infrastructure in two years.

Railway Minister Azam Khan Swati said that modern KCR project would be completed in three years with a cost of Rs207bn with automatic electric air-conditioned coaches.

He also said that global tenders would be invited for procurement of electric trains.


*Sindh govt sceptical*


Though the provincial government has assured the railways authorities that it would be supporting them in improving the operation of the existing KCR, Energy Minister Imtiaz Shaikh termed the “claims” of federal government regarding modern KCR as pile of lies.
“They have nothing, no funds and approvals for the electric trains,” he said and asked how the electric trains would be provided electricity when there was already power shortage in the province.

He said that the seriousness and interest of the federal government in the KCR could be judged from the fact that the railway authorities had not yet started carrying out fencing work on the KRC route, which was cleared of encroachments.


*Financial model*

The sources said that the financial model of the project on a BOT basis would be approved by Public Private Partnership Authority under the Planning Commission at meeting on Oct 30 with Planning and Development Minister Asad Umar in chair.

They said that private firms from China and Russia had already shown their interest to execute the modern KCR and the selection of the private partner would be made by the PPPA.

The sources said that the modern KCR was not financially feasible, but it was socially, economically and environmentally viable. They said that the project would involve heavy subsidies to the private partner by the government.

_Published in Dawn, October 17th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The federal government has planned to connect the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) with five under-construction Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) corridors in the metropolis to ease the pressure of traffic on roads.*

The plan was shared by Pakistan Railways officials while briefing Senate’s Standing Committee on Pakistan Railways. The meeting was held on Tuesday and was presided over by Chairman Muhammad Qasim at City Station in the port city.

The Railway officials briefed the Standing Committee regarding encroachment on Pakistan Railway’s land in Sindh and the measures to restore the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) to its original route.

“There is a plan to connect the KCR with the under-construction five BRT lines’ routes in the city,” the railway official told the meeting.

The Committee also recommended linking the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) with Jinnah International Airport in order to provide benefit to passengers coming from abroad and within the country.

The Committee briefed that Karachi Circular Railway will have electric trains and each train will have the capacity of not less than 814 passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, Asad Umar, revealed that work on the modern *Karachi Circular Railway (KCR)* project would start from next month in January. 

He announced this while speaking during the programme. 

“The construction work on the new KCR project would start from January 2022,” he said, adding that significant progress was made on all five projects of KTP including Green Line BRT Project, K-IV Water project, cleaning of three nullahs, Karachi Circular Railways and Railway Freight Corridor.

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, Asad Umar, revealed that work on the modern Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project would start from next month in January,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Transit systems are Milk Cow for Developed world making easy Millions profit with operations


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
The government on Wednesday approved the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) project that would be completed with an investment of Rs201.5 billion, including an expenditure of Rs105 billion by a private party.

The 43-kilometre-long rail service was part of the two schemes that the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved. The total cost of the two schemes is Rs232 billion, according to a statement issued by the Ministry of Finance. Finance Minister Shaukat Tarin chaired the Ecnec meeting.

The per-kilometre KCR project cost comes to Rs4.7 billion, which is far lower than Rs6.1 billion for the Orange Line Metro project – an almost similar scheme approved in 2015 for Lahore.

The project envisages the construction of a 43.2km dual-track urban mass transit system over a period of three years.

Karachi Circular Railway Management Company (KCRMC) will be responsible for the oversight related to the execution, operation and maintenance of the project.

A committee was also formed under the chairmanship of finance minister to review the transaction structure related to the contribution of federal government subsidy.

The project will be implemented under the public-private partnership mode for which the transaction structure has been approved by the Public-Private Partnership Authority (PPPA) board.

According to the financing model, around Rs90.6 billion will be given in subsidies by the government to complete the project in partnership with the private sector.

The government of Sindh will provide Rs6 billion while the concessionaire will invest Rs105 billion in the project. Out of the Rs90.6 billion, the government will provide Rs70 billion for civil works and Rs19.7 billion for overhead expenditures.

However, the transaction adviser hired to prepare the financing model had recommended the provision of Rs513 billion in subsidies over a period of 30 years.

The government subsidies are exclusive of the cost on account of minimum guaranteed revenue of 85% of the projected passenger flow. The government has largely transferred the demand risk to the private party. However, it will provide minimum revenue guarantee for first five operational years of the project at 85% of the projected passengers.

But the concessionaire will share 50% gain in the fare-box revenue with the government, if the actual ridership exceeds 115% of the estimated ridership.

KCR was part of the Rs739 billion Karachi Transformation Plan that the federal government had promised to deliver in three years.

The PPPA board had been informed in January this year that the KCR project was not financially viable and required substantial subsidies to make it viable and bankable for the private sector.

According to the consultants and the PPPA, the project presented very high risks such as fiscal, default, interface and demand risks and needs a thorough analysis by the Risk Management Unit (RMU), Finance Division.

The estimated cost of a passenger ticket is minimum Rs35 and maximum Rs90 with annual increase of 6% in fares. The project is expected to serve daily ridership of 457,000 passengers, which is expected to soar to 1 million by the end of 33-year concession period.

Ecnec also approved an increase in the salaries of project employees by 75%. The project employees’ salaries have been revised after a gap of five years. The increase will be applicable from the date of notification by the Ministry of Finance.

Ecnec allowed appropriate allocation in the budget of development projects for showcasing their effectiveness through media campaigns to create awareness of the federal government’s policies.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 17th, 2022_

,.,.,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.
Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif has said that they will request the Chinese government to make Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) a part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
.,.,.,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) Phase - 2 ...Latest Work Updates


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Karachi Circular Railway Updates 4 Oct 2022​


----------



## Luosifen

CDWP approves KCR project worth Rs 292.389 billion​ 
By Staff Reporter | Pakistan Today Oct 26, 2022



ISLAMABAD: The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) Tuesday cleared Karachi Circular Railway Project (KCR) worth Rs 292.389 billion during its meeting held under the chairmanship of Federal Minister for Planning Development & Special Initiatives Professor Ahsan Iqbal.
The meeting was attended by Secretary Ministry of Planning Commission, Chief Economist, officials from Ministry of Railway and representatives from Sindh Government including chairman PNDA, Board, Sindh.
The project envisages construction of 44-kilometer long and dedicated track, 1.435-meter wide standard gauge, starts from Drig Road passes through different areas including, Gulshan-e-Iqbal, Federal B Area, Liaquatabad, North Nazimabad, Nazimabad, Sindh Industrial Trading Estate (SITE) and Lyari.
The scope of work includes construction of horizontal & vertical curvature, roadway and railway cross-section elements, ramp gradients and layout of structures with respect to the alignment.
The scope of work also includes construction stations, provision of Driver. Informatory, Regulatory and Warning Signs, passenger facilitation signs along with allied facilities. Route Alignment of the KCR.
The project is a part of an overall scheme of improvement of transport infrastructure including road network, provision of public transport / mass transit facilities and traffic management in Karachi, the largest city of Pakistan and the capital of the Province of Sindh.
The development of KCR as a Modern Urban Railway will add to the existing Public Transport facilities in Karachi which have fallen short to meet the incremental demand over the last few decades due to non-availability of modern mass transit facilities and declining supply of large buses while the city continues to expand in population and urban area.
The main objective of the project is to provide reliable, safe and environmentally friendly public transport to the Metropolitan City of Karachi.
The project entails construction of a 43-kilometer Dual Track Urban Rail Mass Transit System expected to be constructed in a period of 4 years.
The project is expected to serve a daily ridership of 457,000 passengers per day which is expected to soar to 1 million per day in future. The project will deploy the use of electric trains and will be operational for 7 days a week and 17 hours a day.
Thirty stations would be constructed under the project along the corridor covering the densely populated area of the city.
The economic benefits of the project are phenomenal in terms of saving vehicle operating costs, environmental protection, accidents and time savings, contribution towards promoting gender equality, and spill-over tax impact.
The minister/DCPC directed the concerned officials to immediately settle the issues in PC-1 and submit the report in two days.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
KCR travellers’ wait for train’s whistle may not end soon​Tahir Siddiqui 
January 8, 2023 







Work to construct the elevated KCR track at a level crossing in Gulshan-i-Iqbal is delayed, causing problems for motorists using Sehba Akhtar Road.—Fahim Siddiqi / White Star

KARACHI: The highly ambitious plan to restart the 44km Karachi Circular Railway remains a pipe dream as the construction work on the KCR route has come to a halt causing a great deal of hardships to residents.

Informed sources told _Dawn_ that the Frontier Works Organisation, which was awarded contract of three underpasses, a flyover and an elevated 6.4km-long structure along with the laying of new railway tracks, had stopped the work after the federal government decided to execute the project under CPEC.

Initiated in 1964, the old KCR route started from Drigh Road and ended in downtown Karachi. After suffering losses for years, its operation was ceased in 1999.

The Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf government had decided to revive the KCR on a BOT (Build-Operate-Transfer) basis approved by Private Partnership Authority with heavy subsidies to the private partner by the government.



> Construction work stops after federal govt decides to execute project under CPEC


However, the change in regime led to change in financial theme of the project as the incumbent Pakistan Democratic Alliance-led government abandoned the public-private partnership (PPP) mode and decided to seek Chinese investment for the project under CPEC.

The sources said the KCR project was bound to be delayed for an indefinite period as it would have to be revised after the Chinese authorities examined the PC-1 of the project.

They said that although the federal government had decided to execute the project under CPEC, no proper formal handing and taking over of the project was so far done.

The sources said that the FWO, which had already completed construction work on the two underpasses in Block 13-D of the Gulshan-i-Iqbal had stopped the remaining work following the shifting of the project from PPP mode to CPEC.

According to the PC-1 of the project, an underpass for road traffic would be constructed at Sehba Akhtar Road, Gulshan-i-Iqbal, and the existing culvert at 13-D area would be widened.

As per the SC order, the provincial government was specifically assigned to eliminate 22-level crossings from the KCR loop and construct underpasses, flyovers and the elevated structure at the cost of Rs6 billion, while the railways was given the rail-oriented works.

The sources said that both the provincial government and the railways had stopped work on the KCR, which remained off the tracks for well over 20 years, as they were waiting for finalisation of the project’s fate.

The construction of underpasses, flyovers and elevated structures was to be completed in one and half years as per the contract awarded to the FWO.

A Sindh government official, who did not wish to be named, said that the provincial government had released partial funds in advance to the FWO for the construction of two underpasses. However, he said, the remaining amount which was to be released this year, had not been released to the FWO after the decision of shifting the project from PPP mode to the CPEC.

_Published in Dawn, january 8th, 2023_


----------

